# CD1... AF bites but it's onto a new month...



## Dorchy2011

Ok so CD1 again, month 8 of TTC.. going to really go for it this month! last cycle ended up being 52 days so have to really hope for this one!! any BFPs got tips... i'm thinking about pre-seed - but not keen on the whole insertion business.. is there pre-seed for exterior use? 
x


----------



## becale

I'm on CD1 with ya:/ I used pre-seed last month and the package says you can use it externally as well! The applicator thing really isn't too bad though - it's about the size of a tampon. My OH did NOT like it so it'll be tough to get him to use it again! I also put my legs up for 20 minutes after to help gravity a little. Of course, my tips might not be the most accurate since I'm NOT pregnant ugh. Anyway, we are starting together and I'm here with ya if you need to talk! FX!!!


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies, this is my second month of ttc #3 and I too am on cd1.

My cycles have been a bit eratic since January lasting from 55 days, 45 days, 33 days and even down to 27! Last mo th was 30. It's so frustrating isn't it!

I am going to attempt charting and will be using opk's and Dtd everyday right up until the witch is due!! 

Like you Becale, if either of you want to talk, rant and/or buddy up then please feel free!

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Dorchy2011

Hey ladies, 
let's definitley buddy up and see if we help each other through this month of TTC.. to be honest i'm just glad it's CD1 again and im not just waiting... i heard a great tip today Bells, apparently chasteberry or vitex agnus herbs is great for regulating and helping to conceive... im running out tomorrow to get it as can't stand the cycles! My longest so far is 66 days and that means i get much less chances than other women to get pg :( lets all cross fingers and give each other baby dust to start again... day 1 and counting! xx


----------



## Bells81

Ooooo, think I will have to investigate that!

The last 3 month I have been pretty much spot on with my cycle and knew exactly when I ovulated. Then the month we decide to ttc it goes belly up! 

I am glad af is finally here too. I was due on last Tuesday and didn't know what the heck was going on as kept getting bfn. I figured if I hadn't come on by today then I would go and see te doctor, but don't need to now!

Just need these 5-6 days to be over so the baby making can begin! 

And yes, it would be good to buddy up! 

Helen x


----------



## becale

I was almost relieved to see AF too! The TWW wait is brutal! It would be great if we could all do it together. My AF (so far) has been pretty regularly a 30 day cycle. I used OPKs last month and timing was perfect but no BFP ugh. I'm guessing OH was is happy she showed too - I've had the worst PMS this month, I bite his head off for everything! So yay for AF for now because it means a fresh start and no more obsessing! Do you have to do something to buddy up, or do we just keep track of each other? Sorry if that's a stupid question, but I'm kinda new at this...


----------



## TryinFor1

hey ladies I am on cd3 I think.. af is so so light and is my first af after stopping birth control. My last cycle was 47 days and a 8 day lp.. :(

started taking supplements on cd1 for sooner ovulation and longer lp. Also charting and using OPKs. AND bought a CBFM but wont be able to use that until next cycle.


----------



## taylorxx

It works better if you insert it. You only stick it in an inch or two and take it right back out, it's very easy. Conceive plus is supposed to be better than preseed (I have conceive) because preseed still kills some sperm, while conceive does not. Are you going to chart or use OPKs this month? It's a good idea especially if you have irregular cycles :hugs: xx


----------



## becale

Hi:) Sounds like you're doing all the right things to regulate that sucker! I hope you get the longer lp! How do you girls know when to take OPKs? Or do you just use lots of 'em? FX for all of you!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

most women start around cd11 or so. I am using them as soon as AF is over twice a day because I am a freak and I dont want to miss my surge. lol

REALLY hoping this is my month! I would be really happy to just see a bfp on an OPK lol


----------



## becale

We've been NTNP but just started really trying this past month and I've become a HUGE freak about it too! So feel free to let your freak flag fly;) What kind of OPKs do you use? I tried the kind with lines 2 months ago and was so confused over which was darker. This month I used the digital smilies and it made it much easier for me! Can't wait until we're all sharing our + OPKs (you WILL!) and then we can agonize over the TWW.


----------



## TryinFor1

Damn right I will! and I am using the line ones. I used the cbed and I dont know if they were defective or if it was my body but I got a smiley June 26, a smiley July 2, but didnt actually ovulate until cd39, July 23. I dont know what all that was about but it was not cool.

I have 22 from early-pregnancy-tests.com and 50 coming from amazon. I plan on testing at noon and 8 pm so I dont miss it!


----------



## taylorxx

Tryinfor: That doesn't mean they're defective. It means your body tried to ovulate but failed :flower: xx


ETA: I also get mine from early-pregnancy-tests.com I love their conception packs!


----------



## TryinFor1

My dr said they were defective but I think that is what happened too. 

I love the conception packs from online-pregnancy-tests.com. The ones on amazon were much cheaper so I am gonna use those and hopefully they work.

I am treating this cycle like it is a brand new-never tried to conceive before-cycle. Supplements, OPKs, and charting and next cycle if no BFP this cycle, CBFM. I really need to get pregnant by November so this kind of needs to happen!


----------



## taylorxx

How do you know if they're defective? That's very odd if you ask me.. I'd still say your body tried and failed considering you had a random long cycle. It's common with long cycles and it's normal.


----------



## TryinFor1

I think my body just failed too. IDK why my dr said they were defective. I told her I had a +opk on cd11 and then bled from cd13-cd15 and then had another +opk cd17. She said "those sound defective to me." I even asked if my body geared up to ovulate and then never did and she was stuck on the fact she thought they were defective. I just let it go. lol.

I really hope i stop having random irregular cycles. I have only had one since off bc but I think I was pretty regular before I started bc five years ago. 

DR called the other day and my thyroid levels are messed up. I wonder if this has something to do with the light period.


----------



## taylorxx

One time my body tried and failed, I got a positive OPK and spotted the next few days. I think that's why we bled. 

I have irregular cycles too (well used to) and I started taking Soy Isoflavones. They brought my o date from CD48, to CD22, to CD18, to CD16! It's awesome.


Thyroid problems can def cause infertility and light bleeding. You need to get that under control hun :hugs: xx


----------



## TryinFor1

I just looked up if hyperthyroidism can cause light period--low and behold it can. I have an endocrinologist appointment tomorrow. hoping they can get me on some medication to make this better! One less thing to worry about.


----------



## TryinFor1

taylorxx said:


> One time my body tried and failed, I got a positive OPK and spotted the next few days. I think that's why we bled.
> 
> I have irregular cycles too (well used to) and I started taking Soy Isoflavones. They brought my o date from CD48, to CD22, to CD18, to CD16! It's awesome.
> 
> 
> Thyroid problems can def cause infertility and light bleeding. You need to get that under control hun :hugs: xx

Yeah I will be starting that journey tomorrow. Hoping to get it under control before the big O date! I am doing soy this cycle too! How did you take it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## taylorxx

For me, I find it works best to take 120mg on CD2-6. I take it right before I go to bed because headaches are a common side effect. I find it helps with the headaches and I rarely ever get them when I take it. xx


----------



## taylorxx

You can also take it on either CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. Most women take it on CD3-7. If it's your first time using it, I'd take 80mg xx


----------



## TryinFor1

I am also doing 3-7. This is my first time taking it but I was gonna take 200mg..too much?


----------



## Bells81

Hi tryinfor1 and taylorxx!

I too will be using opk's for the first time, probably from cd11 but will be :sex:daily once the witch has gone!

Gonna give temping a go too - my bbt thermometer arrived today so will do that first thing tomorrow! I'm already dreading the 2ww but hopefully I wont go as crazy if I have some people to symptom spot and share with! 

Tryinfor1, hope all goes ok at the endocrinologists tomorrow xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey bells! What cd are you on today?

And thank you, I hope all goes well too. I read about hyperthyroidism and fertility and it can and will cause very light, scant periods. So I am assuming this is why my period is so light this time. I am glad I am getting this taken care of before ovulation though. perhaps I can start on the meds before ovulation and have it taken care of by then. I dont know if the medicine used to treat your thyroid is immediately active or not though.


----------



## taylorxx

Use www.fertilityfriend.com to temp. It is the BEST site to do so. Don't forget to temp at the same time every morning, it is so important. There are BBT converters online for the days you sleep late or wake up earlier. I recommend picking a time (I do it at 7am) and set an alarm every morning. You can go back to sleep if you want too. Do you know how ferility friend and charting work? Like what to look for? Good luck hun :hugs: xx


----------



## TryinFor1

yes I am charting this cycle with ff and cdtp. I tempted this morning but it had to have been wrong so I am disregarding it and trying again tomorrow morning. I have my alarm set for 6:30, and then I walk into the living room so not to disturb OH, and then take it. I know most will say to not even move before temping, but I figure if I do the same thing at the same time every morning they should be pretty consistent. AND how much can that really mess up my temp?

I thought about the soy and looked it up on google. cd3&4: 80mg cd5&6: 120mg cd7: either 120mg or 160mg if I feel like it would be ok to up it again. Most places said dont start out at 200mg and 120-160mg should be good. Thanks for helping me out with figuring out how to take that.


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Hey bells! What cd are you on today?
> 
> And thank you, I hope all goes well too. I read about hyperthyroidism and fertility and it can and will cause very light, scant periods. So I am assuming this is why my period is so light this time. I am glad I am getting this taken care of before ovulation though. perhaps I can start on the meds before ovulation and have it taken care of by then. I dont know if the medicine used to treat your thyroid is immediately active or not though.

I am on cd1 today - second month of ttc no.3 had a longer cycle than normal last month d'oh! Gave hubby and I lots of practice at baby making tho!!!

This is going to sound strange (I am a vet nurse) but cats with hyperthyroidism get put on mess straight away at a level the vet feels I suitable and then blood tested 3 weeks later to see if the leeks are in the correct reference range ie under control. Hopefully that will be the same for you and the meds will start working straight away? My fingers are crossed or you!


----------



## taylorxx

What do you mean it may have been wrong? Did you take it at the wrong time or get up before you took it? if you get up and walk it's inaccurate because it can differentiate (walking quicker, slower, etc). Just take it next to OH he'll get over it lol


----------



## Bells81

taylorxx said:


> Use www.fertilityfriend.com to temp. It is the BEST site to do so. Don't forget to temp at the same time every morning, it is so important. There are BBT converters online for the days you sleep late or wake up earlier. I recommend picking a time (I do it at 7am) and set an alarm every morning. You can go back to sleep if you want too. Do you know how ferility friend and charting work? Like what to look for? Good luck hun :hugs: xx

I have heard really good things about FF but it won't let me register grrrrrrrr. Something to do with only letting a certain amount of people register at certain times and that I have to get someone to invite me? I have downloaded the app on my iPhone but can't use it as I have to register on the main site :growlmad:

I have a pretty good idea of what I am doing (she says), what to look for and when to temp. My alarm goes off at 6:40am anyway so I will more than likey take my temp then.


----------



## taylorxx

I'll invite you! What's your email?


----------



## TryinFor1

taylorxx said:


> What do you mean it may have been wrong? Did you take it at the wrong time or get up before you took it? if you get up and walk it's inaccurate because it can differentiate (walking quicker, slower, etc). Just take it next to OH he'll get over it lol

Because I went to sleep at four in the morning, woke up at six thirty, tossed and turned until 7:10, got up, situated myself on the couch, and then took it. I guess I will just have to start taking it beside oh if moving really causes it to be that inaccurate. I just hate to disturb him. :)


----------



## Bells81

taylorxx said:


> I'll invite you! What's your email?

Would you really?! Thank you!O:)

It's: [email protected]

What cd are you on today? Whilst I'm happy af is here, I'm not enjoying the cramps! It feels like someone is trying to rip my ovaries out - one through my back and the other through my front! Time for more analgesia! We're having a heatwave in England at the mo so heat pads are out of the question!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

how hot is it there?

I live in missouri in the US, it was 109 here without the index!


----------



## taylorxx

I can't figure out how to invite? I'll keep looking. Try to register again hun xx


----------



## Bells81

taylorxx said:


> I can't figure out how to invite? I'll keep looking. Try to register again hun xx

Thank you sweetie, appreciate it lots :) 
 
I'm off to bed now, feeling shattered and it's late (in th UK)

Going to try and register at FF tomorrow. 

Night all, will be in touch tomorrow xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Good night Bells!


----------



## Dorchy2011

Morning all! How is everyone today? cd2 and counting.. my AF is SO light its very strange, hoping it gets heavier today at some point. Sent OH out to get the Agnus Castus and will start taking that tomorrow. Have heard great things - also picked up a bt today so will start temping tomorrow too. really hope this is the month... OPK's at the ready.. hurry up witch and go away again xx


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont know what to do.. my period only lasted three days and it was so so light. I dont know if it was a real period or not.. if I dont get anything more by tomorrow I am taking and HPT just to be sure (going to amusement park) and then another on saturday if nothing else. I am going to call my gyno today and tell them what happened..see if they can provide any insight on what the hell is going on.


----------



## Dorchy2011

TryinFor1 have you just come off bcp?


----------



## TryinFor1

BC yes--BCP nope. I was on nuvaring. It was only my first cycle off of bc so that could be the reason. I called my gyno and told them what happened--waiting for them to call me back. 

I just dont know if this would be an AF. DR said I ovulated the July 23 which would mean I only had an 8 day lp which sucks on its own. I just dont know what to think about anything right now.


----------



## taylorxx

That's probably the reason hun. When women get off the nuva ring it can causes your cycles to be pretty crazy and that would explain the light bleeding. Your LP may be short too since you just got off BC. If your cycles start to become irregular, try Soy Isoflavones. My cycles went nuts after my first cycle off BCP ( anywhere between 27-62 days), and soy has made them regular again. B6 will help lengthen your LP is your interested. :) Hope you get it sorted out xx


----------



## TryinFor1

I am currently on both of those things. lol. 

EPO for cm
soy to help me ovulate before cd39
royal jelly to also help with ovulation
l-arginine for sexual health
folic acid for obvious reasons
b6 to make my luteal phase 
b complex to help support the b6

just wanted to have all my basics covered. lol also using OPKs this cycle since my CBFM wont be here until next cycle. 

May I ask you how well soy worked for you?


----------



## Bells81

Tryinfor1 - it sounds like you have everything covered. Easier said than done but try not to worry/stress too much or it may make your cycle even longer. Just make sure you use those opk's and hopefully you will get the green light :)

I've had periods that have lasted only a few days before without being on any form of hormonal bc. Normally dr's say after the first cycle after stopping bc, your pretty much back to normal and good to go.

I'm as cranky as today! The humid weather in the UK isn't helping and neither are my squabbling boys! I hate the summer break from school!!! 

Taylorxx: managed to register on FF yay! And put my first temp in my chart woop woop! Just need to get my chart on here now and we can all learn together! 

Feeling good and positive this cycle. Probably because I'm going to be temping and opk'ing so I will hopefully have a better chance of concieving - I hope!

Xxx


----------



## themarshas

This is our first month of "really" TTC. We'll be Using an OPK. Anyone had any luck with it? Any words of advice for a newbie?


----------



## Bells81

Hi temarshas and welcome! 

As far as advice goes, I will be using opk's from about cd11 and pro any twice daily so hopefully I will catch ovulation this month! I am going to attempt temping too so using the two methods I will hopefully have a better chance this month. The other ladies in this forum know about soy, but I don't really know too much about r so they may be able to help.

Where abouts are you from too? Just being nosey!

It's lovely being able to talk to others cycling around the same time as you are all in the same boat and know what each other is thinking, feeling and going through.

Feel free to be as blunt as you want, there's no holds bar on this forum!

Helen xx

Ps to all on this forum, excuse any spelling errors but I tend to use my iPhone more than the pc!!! Damn autocorrect! 


What cycle day are you on?


----------



## themarshas

Bells81 said:


> Hi temarshas and welcome!
> 
> As far as advice goes, I will be using opk's from about cd11 and pro any twice daily so hopefully I will catch ovulation this month! I am going to attempt temping too so using the two methods I will hopefully have a better chance this month. The other ladies in this forum know about soy, but I don't really know too much about r so they may be able to help.
> 
> Where abouts are you from too? Just being nosey!
> 
> It's lovely being able to talk to others cycling around the same time as you are all in the same boat and know what each other is thinking, feeling and going through.
> 
> Feel free to be as blunt as you want, there's no holds bar on this forum!
> 
> Helen xx
> 
> Ps to all on this forum, excuse any spelling errors but I tend to use my iPhone more than the pc!!! Damn autocorrect!
> 
> 
> What cycle day are you on?


You can be nosy! and thank you for the advice. I'm from Vermont, USA. I got off Birth control last month, AF came as expected, and I'm CD Day 6. Soooo ready to get this show on the road haha


----------



## Bells81

Hello all!

How we all doing?

Me, I'm chugging along! Can't wait for the witch to leave now so the baby making can really begin!

Just playing with Lego with my boys. Forgot how much fun Lego is haha!


----------



## TryinFor1

Well, I took a FRER this morning and it came back with an evap. Took another an another evap. So I am kind of wondering if they were evaps at all. I actually do think they were but I am testing again saturday to make sure. Super excited! lol

I went to an amusement park today with my family for my sisters birthday and I am EXHAUSTED! How are you ladies tonight?


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Well, I took a FRER this morning and it came back with an evap. Took another an another evap. So I am kind of wondering if they were evaps at all. I actually do think they were but I am testing again saturday to make sure. Super excited! lol
> 
> I went to an amusement park today with my family for my sisters birthday and I am EXHAUSTED! How are you ladies tonight?

OMG :winkwink: sounds like it could be the start of your :bfp: ?? I didn't think you could get evaps on FRER's, or if so it is very unlikely! And to have them on both? I think it is your :bfp: yay!

Have you tested again? Did you take a picture you can post?

My fingers are crossed for you hun! 

Lots of :dust: being sent your way!

xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks! I did have one picture but you couldnt see anything because it was so light! And I really think I just got some faulty tests. I have no other symptoms besides some bloating! 

Thank you for the baby dust! Will definitely post results from tomorrow after i take the test. I am not expecting it to be a BFP and it will be ok if it isnt because I thought I wasnt pregnant anyways but would be AWESOME if it was! 

Either way, this is only my second cycle ttc and I am having fun trying out new things to up my chances. So if what I experienced the other day was AF, and this isnt my BFP, I wont be heartbroken. Very many more BFNs though I will start to feel heartbroken! 

Loads of Gl and baby dust sent your way too!


----------



## Bells81

Dr's etc do say it's common for pregnant women to experience some bleeding around the time af is due which is why some women don't even expect that they could be pregnant because of this. That could be why you had such a light 'af' for those 3 days - well my fingers are crossed for you!

It's awful seeing so many bfn isn't it? I got quite down last month especially when I was one week late and still getting bfn. Hopefully this month using opk's and charting will help me be become less stressed about it all and understand my body that little bit better?

Just seen you are buddies with Lemondrops. I have sent her a msg too - the 3 of us (and anyone else in this thread) should set up a specific thread or get lemondrops to join us here :) Last month I joined a thread and there were some lovely ladies. I joined later so felt a little 'out of it', but they were still helpful and supportive. There were 5 of them: they all got their bfp! Amazing! still stalking now, but don't post anymore. Need some new buddies to go through this all with. It's fab being able to talk to women who understand where you are coming from and what you are saying. DH thinks i'm mad. but he has no clue!!!

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes, it is still sad to see BFNs. I was over two weeks late before I finally started (what I think) was AF and really thought I had conceived on my first cycle. I think my egg might have been too mature to become fertilized though. 

Yeah, feel free to invite lemondrops to the thread! I talk to her a lot over messaging and she really is a lovely lady. Wonderful to talk to!

I know what you mean about joining threads too late. Then you feel like you are out of the loop and what not. Please add me to your TTC buddies and I shall do the same! 

I started using OPKs today--cd6. Will be using two a day until I hit my surge!


----------



## Bells81

Thank you, you're name will appear shortly!

I'm not sure when I should use my opk's? I'm CD 4 today and like you I want to use them twice daily so I don't miss ov. I was thinking cd10, but I really don't know. I have enough for 16 days if I test twice daily and my average cycle at the mo is approx 30 days. Hmmmmm, maybe I may start earlier in case I have a shorter cycle this month...

I'm stressing already and af hasn't even left the building yet!


----------



## TryinFor1

Try not to stress! that could cause delayed ovulation! I think if you start on cd10 you should be covered. Do you know what cd you usually ovulate or how long your lp is?


----------



## Bells81

For the last 3 months where I haven't been ttc and just going by my cm it's been around cd14 so smack bang in the middle of my cycle, making my LP 14 days - kind of a classic 'if you have a 28 days cycle you will ovulate on day 14'... so last month completely threw me. I was pretty sure I ovulated as predicted but given my period was late by 1 week, I obviously didn't!


----------



## TryinFor1

If you dont mind me asking, what is an anencephaly like on your sig?

And you are lucky you have a regular cycle! I wish I did!


----------



## Bells81

My cycles for the first half of the year were all over the place and I have been tracking them carefully knowing that we were going to start to ttc around now. So luckily for me, I at least had 3 'regular' ones.

Anencepahly is basically where the baby develops fine except for it's brain and head - the baby has a brain stem so can breath for itself and has a normal heart but thats it. It cannot think or even feel :( They have no brain and no closure/top of its head. They class it as a neural tube defect. It's quite rare and babies are either born sleeping or only live for a few hours after birth. There is no treatment avaliable.

I don't think I ever really got over the loss until my son Ryan was born. That's not to say I have forgotten either. It has just been easier to 'deal with'. Even now I think about that baby - he or she would have been 8 this october! I still have my scan picture proudly on display on my bookcase.

https://www.anencephalie-info.org/e/faq.php


----------



## TryinFor1

Wow, I read that website. I am so sorry that happened to you honey. That is really an intense thing to deal with. It is good you still have the picture on your bookcase. Never forget. 

How old are you if you dont mind me asking! lol

I really hope my cycle is not very long again. Last time, it was 47 and that was first cycle off the BC. That is a month and a half and was a terrible wait.


----------



## Bells81

Thank you. I will never forget the sonographers face at my 12wk scan: she said 'I just need to get someone to check' and off she trotted. Then another sonographer came in, had a look and gave us the dreaded news. I just remember crying my heart out. They sat me in a room with my hubby (OH at the time) and kept me waiting for ages whilst they got a ob to come and talk to me. Of course when I fell preggers with Ryan, I was so sick before my scan with worry. And then the sonographer walked in and it was the second one that gave me the terrible news with my first pregnancy! My heart sank but thankfully all was fine. I was much more chilled with my second son!

I am 30 (turned 30 in April). Had Ryan 8 days after my 25th birthday and then Finley the following year. And now as broody as and mot definately ready for no.3 now that the other two are getting older! It was lovely to have a small age gap (18mth) between my sons but it was and still is hard work, but it's getting easier. And although they squabble, they are the best of friends. Finley starts infant school september 2012 (he is at pre-school at the moment) so now makes sense to have no.3 xx

How old are you? Feel free to be as nosey as you want :winkwink:

You are doing everything you can to regulate your cycle this month and providing you keep using opk's then i'm sure you will catch that eggy and get yourself preggy. It probably was just the hormone changes from your bc. But yes, agonising indeed. thats exactly what I had with my 55, 45 and 35 day cycles at the start of the year.

xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Well, I am a little bit younger than 30, lol I am 20. I am starting early, but I am married and we are just in good shape right now. I want to have all my kids before like 32 and I want 3 or 4 so I think that will be good. I'm pretty jazzed. lol 

I really feel for you about your 12 wk scan. I cant even imagine that happening. Wow you just are really inspirational to tell that story.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Ladies!! Mind if I join :flower:

I'm on CD2, just started soy today.. TTC#1, w/ PCOS since January! :)

Looking forward to getting to know everyone! :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Welcome Florida! How are you tonight?


----------



## mary moeller

Hi everyone :) Im new to this forum and CD1 also. I have not been trying but plan too in the next few cycles. Can someone tell me the benefit of using OPK and are they positive only ONCE during your cycle right before ovulation? Or should they be positive for a couple days. Also, why not just sex like every other day up to next period?? :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Well you can do that if you want to! lol OPKs test your LH surge and then 12-36 hours later you ovulate. The test on an OPK is only positive if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line. You can sometimes have more than one if you gear up to ovulate but then you dont. I had two last cycle a week apart so it is possible. They can be positive if you catch your surge levels rising and decreasing so you might get a couple days in a row. But I heard you could get a positive OPK right before af.. I dont know though.


----------



## lemondrops

I'm joining! Spending the night away from OH tonight (with my family, since I have training bright and early in the morning on this side of town.) When I get home tomorrow... we're starting to BD as part of our SMEP. CD6! Ready to go!


----------



## Bells81

Hi lemondrops, floridagirl21 and Mary!

Welcome! 

And not forgetting my sounding board tryinfor1 :)

Feel free to rant and rave, be as descriptive as you want! Hopefully we can all be supportive of one another. We are all cycling roughly the same time which is fab! And we will ALL get our BFP this month :)

Tryinfor1, thankyou for your kind words yeserday. although it was 8yrs ago it was lovely to hear of your support. And for 20 yrs of age, you are very mature, and are definately ready to become a mum - yay! You are like our little fertility bible! It's good to have you as a buddy as I know you will have the answer :)

Helen xx
(or Bells - what my friends call me!)


----------



## Bells81

What's best: Dtd daily as soon as af goes or every other day until positive opk the daily for 3 days followed by every other day again?

Just planning ahead for when the witch goes!


----------



## TryinFor1

If I was you I would dtd every other day and then three days in a row after the positive OPK. That way, you wont get too tired of BDing before you ovulate and DH can preserve his sperm! You actually can have too much sex and that could be a problems in ttc. I dont know how much is too much.. but if I was you I would do the first one!

Tested again--another evap. I think I got a box of faulty tests. GRR


----------



## babybank

thats weird u are getting so many evaps..did u take any pics?


----------



## TryinFor1

I didnt take any pics but I know they are evaps. I got two from the same box two days ago. If they were not evaps and really were faint, the line shouldn't still be so faint today because HCG level would have risen. It was still the same very faint line-came up within time frame but it had no color to it and wasnt any darker than a couple days ago. 

It is ok! I expected it to be negative because I got AF a few days ago. I just had a very short lp and then a VERY light period so my DR told me to test to make sure it wasnt implantation. It stopped like four days ago so I should be showing a def positive by now, which I am not. I took it more for my own purposes because I just couldn't believe how short and light my period was but I can finally believe that was it and move on! lol


----------



## babybank

ya; lets hope the soy works this month :dance:


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes!! So excited!

I went back down to 80mg at the advice of another ttcer. She let me know that maybe increasing the MG was too much for me since I dont know if my periods were regular before birth control and that this is only my second cycle off of it. I took a night of 120mg on cd3 but decreased it back down last night and will only take 80 again tonight. 

All these vitamins though are pushing their side effects on me. I think I am just susceptible to getting side effects from pills!


----------



## babybank

ya i had a headaches and a couple hot flashes yesterday


----------



## TryinFor1

I am just having a ton of bloating and stomach discomfort. I mean, it is bearable so I am not really that worried about it. I have a ton of GI problems anyway AND hyperthyroidism which can mess with your belly. I also should eat something with the vitamins but I dont. lol. 

how are you today? what are your plans this weekend?


----------



## babybank

I'm doing good today. just tired of the waiting game. lol. No plans this weekend. just a lazy weekend. grocery shopping, paying bills, etc. Lol. debating if i should take a pregnancy test. period was late then when it came it was super light and on/off spotting. cervix is untouchable at this point.


----------



## TryinFor1

wow that sounds so promising! where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## babybank

if i count the light bleeding as a period i would be cd7 today.


----------



## TryinFor1

I am on cd7 too. I had really really light bleeding from cd1-3. It was weird.


----------



## babybank

me too then it stopped then yesterday i had pinkish cm. a week ago my cp was high and kinda hard but its been unreachable for the passed couple days.


----------



## TryinFor1

Have you taken a test yet?


----------



## babybank

ya i took a dollar store test just like 3 minutes ago ; a line came up as soon as the pee went thru. its just faint.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol what does that mean?


----------



## babybank

i dunno its a dollar store test i dont want to trust it


----------



## babybank

https://i54.tinypic.com/15euuro.jpg


----------



## TryinFor1

I can see it! That actually looks positive to me. Maybe you should invest in a couple FRERs and test with those.


----------



## babybank

i have to wait for my hubby to wake from his nap and see if he will go get me one and take it in the morning. so if that was implantation bleeding i hope the soy doesn't mess with the pregnancy if i am pregnant.


----------



## TryinFor1

The soy shouldnt hurt anything, dont worry about it. Let us know what happens! I hope it is your BFP. :)


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey there! Had a lovely invitation to come and join this thread so I thought I would say hello! :hi:
My name is Naomi and I'm 26, my TTCAL journal tells you a bit more about me! Today I have started my first af after my mc so very excited (the one and ONLY time I'll be excited to see the :witch:!!
Hoping to make lots of friends with lovely ladies who are going to ov aorund the same time as me!! :flower:


----------



## TryinFor1

Welcome Belle, I am on cd7 of an idk how long cycle. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Bells81

babybank said:


> https://i54.tinypic.com/15euuro.jpg

Babybank that looks like your :bfp: to me!

Lots of :dust: being sent your way!

Keep us posted and as soon as you do that FRER let us know! And post a picture :)

Fingers crossed for you sweet!


----------



## Bells81

disneybelle25 said:


> Hey there! Had a lovely invitation to come and join this thread so I thought I would say hello! :hi:
> My name is Naomi and I'm 26, my TTCAL journal tells you a bit more about me! Today I have started my first af after my mc so very excited (the one and ONLY time I'll be excited to see the :witch:!!
> Hoping to make lots of friends with lovely ladies who are going to ov aorund the same time as me!! :flower:

Hi Naomi!

So glad you have joined - everyone on here is lovely and tryinfor1 is like a fertility bible! She has soooooo many fab answers! 

After being a week late for af and lots ove bfn I too was glad to see the witch arrive :) only because I knew I was starting to temp/chart and use opk's! And baby making would begin again!

Helen xx


----------



## Bells81

Tryinfor1 - I can't remember if I have asked you what your name is? D'oh! 

And of anyone else wants to share their name and age feel free!

I'm Helen, 30yrs, been married to Chris since June 2005, been with him since I was 15: awwww (got together in 1997!). I have two wonderful boys - see signature. I am a qualified veterinary nurse and date my house with 4 cats, a dog, 5 rabbits (in the garden) and a guinea pig! I do only work part time haha!


----------



## TryinFor1

My name is Rachael! :)


----------



## Bells81

Hi Rachael hehe xx


----------



## disneybelle25

Hi Helen and Rachael! 
Looking forward to chatting to you all, it will be the first time I have used opk's so will probably be asking questions :dohh:
well my af arrived yesterday wasn't sure it was af to start with as it wasn't very heavy but it's definitely here now lol! so so pleased as it means once this is done we can properly get on with ttc and I've got ov sticks to start calculating it all Adam (dh) thought it was amazing that something that bought me tears when we were trying before the mc had me dancing round the room.
Waiting for our new fridge to arrive today, had a new one delivered last Sunday but they damaged it trying to get it through the doorway, I was not very happy as they were just being impatient so they are giving us another one!


----------



## TryinFor1

disneybelle25 said:


> Hi Helen and Rachael!
> Looking forward to chatting to you all, it will be the first time I have used opk's so will probably be asking questions :dohh:
> well my af arrived yesterday wasn't sure it was af to start with as it wasn't very heavy but it's definitely here now lol! so so pleased as it means once this is done we can properly get on with ttc and I've got ov sticks to start calculating it all Adam (dh) thought it was amazing that something that bought me tears when we were trying before the mc had me dancing round the room.
> Waiting for our new fridge to arrive today, had a new one delivered last Sunday but they damaged it trying to get it through the doorway, I was not very happy as they were just being impatient so they are giving us another one!

I would be super mad if someone damaged my stuff because they were being pushy! I LOVE OPKs! lol mostly because I can never seem to stop PingOAS! lol. I am really very sorry to hear about your MC. :hugs:

cd8. :) I have decided to try to DTD every other day to every couple days until I get a +OPK and then everyday for a couple days. I hope my CBFM gets here before I get a +OPK so I can use that this cycle. Hoping it comes in by cd10..so Tuesday. I can be a few days off on the monitor. :blush: I just seriously am that impatient. No way can I wait until next cycle..especially since I dont know when that will be. lol 

Meanwhile, OPKs, vitamins, and :sex: My Pregnancy Martini. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi: hope everyone has had a fab weekend! they always seem to go by too fast! :(

CD4 here, 2 more days of taking soy& then hopefully AF will have exited by then.. All these supplements & vitamins are making me a little nauseous.. I might try taking my vitamins at night instead of in the morning..

looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh the vitamins give me side effects too. Mostly gastro stuff--bloating and what not. Not so much to where I would stop taking them but it sometimes get a little uncomfortable. My wofondo (sp?) OPKs came in today so I have stocked up on those little suckers! 

I stopped taking my soy last night. Decreased it back down to 80mg after a lovely lady very nicely gave me the advice that increasing the dosage when I dont actually know if I even need soy is maybe not that great of an idea. So I took 120mg one day and took 80mg for four days. Praying it moves my ovulation date up even just a little!

If my lp is short again, I was thinking about the possibility of progesterone cream. What do you guys think?

On a happier not, my endocrinologist should be calling me back tomorrow with the news of whether I have Grave's diseases or if my thyroid is just dumping my hormone, causing it to be hyperactive. Either one is fine, I just want to know and either start taking the medicine I will need for the rest of my life (hopefully not) or if it will go away on its own. I just want to move past this and move on.


----------



## Dorchy2011

Morning all, So cd 6 today - been taking agnus castus for 3 days - dont know if it's psycholgoical but have the most painful AF to date.... hopefully AG will do the trick.. waiting for the witch to disappear and then start BDing like mad... how's everyone else? xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Great!

I had some EWCM this morning so I am kind of hoping that I am going to ovulate within the next week. >.< so excited!!! I hope it actually WILL ovulate though and it is not just playing tricks on me..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay, EWCM Rachael :haha: FX'ed it happens soon!

Dorchy, what's agnus castus for?

Bells, I've just seen where you've mentioned all of your animals! We have 4 dogs :) 1Lab, 2Beagles & a Chorkie (Yorkie/Chihuahua Hybrid). we love, love love animals in our house.. And probably would have more dogs if we had more room! :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

wow. lol. I would love another dog but DH only wants Lucy. probably for the best..she is a handful anyway. It is gonna be interesting to see how she interacts with a baby.


----------



## Bells81

Florida - wow! I find my 1 dog is a handful haha! She has just turned 1 and has sooooo much energy, but she is very good and is fab at her training! It lovely as she and the boys keep each other entertained!

Anymore ewcm rachael? Sounds like all you have been doing has had some effect: y fingers are crossed for you hun x

As for me, I'm cd7 today an the witch has gone woop woop! Going to start opk'ing tomorrow and Dtd much to my dh delight! 

I have now taken on 2 kittens that were born yesterday morning! I have the need to mother something small so this will do until I have no.3 in my arms! I am hand rearing them as they have been abandoned :( but they are doing very well! The only thing is I'm not sure how this is going to effect my temping? I am feeding them every 3 hours in the night so is 2hr and 50mins a long enough rest to get an accurate bbt? I have been taking it lying down, hardly moving so can I continue to do this? Also my tenpins quite high, on average 97 oF! I must be a hot person!

Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, i'd like to see how mine interacted w/ a baby as well..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Bells, it does get pretty crazy in my house, but we wouldn't be able to rehome anything of them, so they're stuck w/ us for life :haha:

So sad about the kitties :( But glad you were able to take them in to care for them :hugs:

I'm honestly not too sure about your temping quesiton.. I know they say that you need at least 3 hours of sleep to get an accurate reading.. :shrug: so maybe when you get up, just try to keep yourself from fully waking up, so that it's easier to go back to sleep.. And it says on FF that if youve got to wake up in the night, every night, just be sure to temp at the same time (not in the middle of the night, but in the early morning hours).. FF says that you may not even really notice a difference in your temps (like have rocky temps), so FX'ed it doesn't affect you too much.


----------



## Bells81

Thanks Florida :)

I tend to temp at 6:40 in the morning as that is when my alarm goes off for the days I work. I'm always half asleep - can just about open my eyes to read the thermometer! My phone is my alarm so I tend to record it on that and then transfer to my chart!

Well my dog has gone crazy for the kittens, keeps looking up at where the box is they are in. She gave them a good lick earlier! Will e interesting to see what she does win a baby around!

As long as she still gets 'her time' I'm sure she will be fine. She is such a people dog that we will have to make sure she is included. The cats won't care, they just come and go and hide from my boys and the dog! Well, I say that: one hits out at the dog: she is scared! Another doesn't mind the dog but does get annoyed when she tries to hump him (yes, a girl that does the humping!) but he also dowdy mind the boys pulling him around!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol my girl dog humps stuff a lot too. lol not all the time and we yell at her to stop when she is doing it but she tried to go at it with the couch cushion :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

does she do that often? Bella only jumps things when she's in heat! :dohh: Which hopefully we won't have to deal with anymore, she's getting fixed pretty soon!


----------



## TryinFor1

actually, Lucy is fixed already. We got her spade when she was a few months old. I think she gets honky around things sometimes because we didnt allow her to be in heat first before we got her spade. They said it would calm her down.. yeah right! lol

I am not saying this will be the same for your dog since she only tries to hump while she is in heat. Lucy just tries to anyway because she is a dog. lol


----------



## Bells81

My dog is Bella too!

She started doing it at about 5mths of age so had her neutered! She only dies it occasionally - when she sees the cat or if we're sitting on the couch, legs crossed buy one is dangling!

Man I'm having a lazy day today! Bit of laundry, visit to my work (get supplies for these kittens) an a half hour nap whilst my boys did! Catching up on my tv too. Sometimes it just has to be done! 

It's 3:43pm in the UK now so will need to think about dinner for my boys soon....stir fry I think! Nom nom nom....


----------



## TryinFor1

Sounds delicious! I cant think about food right now because it is only 9:48 in the morning. lol and I am not hungry.

I am really mad at DH right now. He always blows everything way out of proportion. It drives me nuts sometimes. I am quite tired of dealing with his shit.. sorry for the language. 

I only had a little bit of EWCM this morning and havent had any more since but I am hopeful!!


----------



## Dorchy2011

Florida, Agnus is for regulating hormones and helping women with long cycles ovulate earlier... its also rumoured to help you get pregnant quicker! read this: https://www.getting-pregnant-fast.com/vitex-agnus-castus.html i just hope it works. I'm taking 1000mg a day at the mo, may increase to 1500mg.. 

AF is still really heavy today, cd 7, hurry up and go away... xxx


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies!

How are we all?

Rachael, you'll be just fine :) it's going to be worrying, but please try not to stress, you'll get yourself worked up and I'm sure you know it's not good for you your cycle. Just remember we are all here for you and hopefully can keep your thoughts positive and help encourage you all the way xx

As for me, I'm now on cd8 and will be starting bd'ing tonight haha! Gonna make sure I keep my legs up, bum up and stay still for half an hour!!! Forgot to take and opk to work today d'oh so figured I will start at 8pm tonight and then twice daily as of tomorrow at 10am and 8pm. Temping has gone a bit wrong due to the kittens and lack of good 3 hr minimum sleep. Sadly both kittens passed away (just too weak and lots of fluid in their lungs) so I can re-start tomorrow morning after a good nights rest.

I have 25 sensitive pregnancy tests that I need to use hahaha!!!! Think I'm turning into a poas addict. Decided I won't buy a FRER until I get a faint line on an ic. They are 10iu, the most sensitive - as sensisitve as a FRER and cost a third of what one FRER would in the UK. 

Off to make my boys some dinner - will check in later.

Xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Did you get the ICs on early-pregnancy-tests.com? I only ask because beware of those! I dont know if it was just me but I always got terrible evaps. :(

And yes, thank you. I am just having a pity party for myself today. I am still going to be optimistic right now! 

cd10. still doing the SMEP and testing with an OPK twice a day. :)


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Did you get the ICs on early-pregnancy-tests.com? I only ask because beware of those! I dont know if it was just me but I always got terrible evaps. :(
> 
> And yes, thank you. I am just having a pity party for myself today. I am still going to be optimistic right now!
> 
> cd10. still doing the SMEP and testing with an OPK twice a day. :)

My tests came off eBay.co.UK and are te same as out National Health Service (NHS) so if that's what they use then they ate good enough for me! Pink dye tests are supposed to be better for not having evaporate lines....we'll see.


----------



## TryinFor1

good luck times a thousand!


----------



## Bells81

You too my sweet xx


----------



## lemondrops

it's CD10 of 25. Still no positive OPK. Hoping it shows up soon!


----------



## TryinFor1

I hope it shows up for you soon too bridgett! I hope I spelled that right too.. 

I have switched my brand of OPKs, lol, so that is something new that happened today. So far, no CBFM but keeping my eyes peeled! Also keeping my eyes peeled for that BFP on an OPK! As soon as I get one, you guys can expect like pictures and stuff because, even though it is not positive HPT, I will be going mad with happiness!


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all!
Just popping in to say hello :flow:
I'm using one step opks, got them off amazon so hoping they are good, any advice?? Gonna start using them on cd 6-8 as af stopped on cd4, only a little af this month as it was the first after the mc. Here is to our positive opks this month!!


----------



## TryinFor1

I got some ones off of amazon that I actually like way better than the ones on early-pregnancy-tests.com so I think you are good go!!

I got a prediction from suzanne today, and her prediction was a boy :cloud9: either conceived or I find out in September. so they go quite well with my other predictions! 

Some other stuff makes me think this might be my cycle too.. I got a prediction from Jenny Renny and she said I would conceive with a cycle that starts in July.. I did not think at all, whatsoever, I was going to get a cycle in July since I didnt ovulate until July 23, but there it was rearing its head on July 31. 

Then she also referenced my due date is May 6. I have an account on countdowntopregnany.com and I went in and put that I started a new cycle on July 31. It tells what your due date would be from that cycles, and guess what it was!?!? May 6!!! PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING these are signs!


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> I got some ones off of amazon that I actually like way better than the ones on early-pregnancy-tests.com so I think you are good go!!
> 
> I got a prediction from suzanne today, and her prediction was a boy :cloud9: either conceived or I find out in September. so they go quite well with my other predictions!
> 
> Some other stuff makes me think this might be my cycle too.. I got a prediction from Jenny Renny and she said I would conceive with a cycle that starts in July.. I did not think at all, whatsoever, I was going to get a cycle in July since I didnt ovulate until July 23, but there it was rearing its head on July 31.
> 
> Then she also referenced my due date is May 6. I have an account on countdowntopregnany.com and I went in and put that I started a new cycle on July 31. It tells what your due date would be from that cycles, and guess what it was!?!? May 6!!! PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING these are signs!

How do you get these predictions?


----------



## TryinFor1

Jenny is : www.jennyrenny.viviti.com
Gails is: https://psychic123ukreadings.net 
Cheri is: www.cheri22.com

:flower: 

I got suzanne off of cheris site


----------



## lemondrops

I might try these... Not sure if I believe in them but just for fun! Still waiting for my +OPK. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck to you doll! And I loved doing them but I have spent like 60 dollars on them. lol. just be careful! If you got to cheri22, and look on the right, suzanne is having a pregnancy reading for just two dollars! So you should buy that one! Gails was like 30, and Jenny Rennys was like 15-20


----------



## themarshas

Thanks for the info. I think I'll hold out for a while before buying into their predictions but it would be cool to see what they have to say. I got my first +OPK last night after two light ones the day before. fingersx that this will be the month. Although, I should be patient as it's only the 2nd try...


----------



## TryinFor1

Well, who cares if it is your second try! I hope this IS your cycle!! This is only my second cycle and you see how I crazy I am on this website! lol. I will keep you in my prayers tonight honey!


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> Well, who cares if it is your second try! I hope this IS your cycle!! This is only my second cycle and you see how I crazy I am on this website! lol. I will keep you in my prayers tonight honey!

Right back at you! It's so hard to be patient throughout this process


----------



## TryinFor1

It really is. I never would have thought trying to have a baby would drive me so mad! I thought ok, this might take a while just dont worry, itll happen. BUT then I saw what OPKs were the the CBFM and did all kinds of research about ovulation and vitamins and OPKs and just everything else and became 100% obsessed!


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> It really is. I never would have thought trying to have a baby would drive me so mad! I thought ok, this might take a while just dont worry, itll happen. BUT then I saw what OPKs were the the CBFM and did all kinds of research about ovulation and vitamins and OPKs and just everything else and became 100% obsessed!

HAHAHA you sound just like me. I'm amazed with the women out there that just go through the process without having to research every detail of it. I just can't not know everything there is to know. It started with vitamins, then we decided to actually try, so then it was finding a good dr and getting "clearance" so to speak. Now it's OPKs, Ovulation Cycles, and Pregnancy tests... Although my hubby is already picking out furniture haha. Hopefully he's not jinxing us  It's sooo hard not to rush through it all. Trying to stay in the moment and not think about the 2ww and just hoping it's an easy process when there are soooo many horror stories out there. On top of it, my sister found out she's 8 weeks pregnant and they only tried 1 month. So, that's pretty much the topic of conversation in our lives and it's amazing! but hard to hear all about when I'm so jealous. Blah!


----------



## TryinFor1

How old is your sister? It seems like my family is full of fertile mertiles so hoping I am one! Look what came for me today!!!!!




I am so excited!


----------



## themarshas

My sister is 28 and her hubby is 26. I come from a family of fertile mertiles too- My dad is one of eight and they are all just over 1 year apart from each other. My grandparents don't believe in birth control so lucky for them the kids eventually stopped coming. My mom is one of 5. And my husband is one of 4, they are all 1 year and 3 days apart and 2 were concieved while still on b.c. So we can only hope that we have nothing to worry about! Couldn't see the photo but OPK +?


----------



## TryinFor1

GRR. the photo didnt work? 

No.. it was my CBFM..



Still not work?? It is working on my end.. :(


----------



## lemondrops

I don't see the picture!


----------



## themarshas

Still didn't work but yay! anyway haha


----------



## TryinFor1

Well idc it is here!! lol I am going to start trying to use it tomorrow.. even though I will be on cd12.. lol I am going to set it on cd5 so I can try to use it asap. and then this next cycle, I will reprogram it.


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> Well idc it is here!! lol I am going to start trying to use it tomorrow.. even though I will be on cd12.. lol I am going to set it on cd5 so I can try to use it asap. and then this next cycle, I will reprogram it.

I was excited when I got my OPK and Pregnancy tests in the mail as well! I got them a little too late to use last month and when I used them for the first time over the last few days I was excited! So I understand you're excitment.


----------



## TryinFor1

OMG I remember how crazy I was last cycle when I started using OPKs. LOL I was like a kid during christmas! 

I know I am not too late to use the monitor..even though you are supposed to use it past cd5. But I havent ovulated yet, i know what cd I am really on, and I can just reprogram it next cycle. So I cant wait until next cycle to use it! It says it will ask me to test for the first time on cd6, so if tomorrow morning, I set it like I am on cd5, then I can start using it Friday morning!


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> OMG I remember how crazy I was last cycle when I started using OPKs. LOL I was like a kid during christmas!
> 
> I know I am not too late to use the monitor..even though you are supposed to use it past cd5. But I havent ovulated yet, i know what cd I am really on, and I can just reprogram it next cycle. So I cant wait until next cycle to use it! It says it will ask me to test for the first time on cd6, so if tomorrow morning, I set it like I am on cd5, then I can start using it Friday morning!

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## TryinFor1

Wow actually that post was supposed to say

I know I am too late to use the monitor since you are not supposed to use it past cd5. lol

But hopefully you caught what I was saying.


----------



## lemondrops

https://i51.tinypic.com/15o83r6.jpg

yay! probably means i'll ovulate tomorrow (CD13). We've BD'd CD7 ,CD9 ,CD11 and we'll BD tonight CD12, CD13, CD14 and CD16. I will probably start testing on August 22 :)


----------



## themarshas

lemondrops said:


> https://i51.tinypic.com/15o83r6.jpg
> 
> yay! probably means i'll ovulate tomorrow (CD13). We've BD'd CD7 ,CD9 ,CD11 and we'll BD tonight CD12, CD13, CD14 and CD16. I will probably start testing on August 22 :)

My cycle and OPK looked exactly the same but I'm currently on CD14 with the same BD schedule haha. Hopefully it works for us both!! Good luck!


----------



## lemondrops

3 nights down, 4 to go. Does anyone ever feel like BDing is more exhausting than regular sex?


----------



## themarshas

lemondrops said:


> 3 nights down, 4 to go. Does anyone ever feel like BDing is more exhausting than regular sex?

I definetly do. I'm really looking forward to going back to "normal". I think it's better when it's not forced and unplanned.


----------



## TryinFor1

I feel the same way lemondrops! This SMEP is some work! 

[IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/14vs21u.jpg[/IMG]


Does that look like I could ovulate soon? the last one was from this morning..


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> I feel the same way lemondrops! This SMEP is some work!
> 
> [IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/14vs21u.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Does that look like I could ovulate soon? the last one was from this morning..

Your most current one is definetly positive. That's what mine look like as well. They kind of get darker until you peak (my peak lasted just over 12 hours- 2 tests worth) then got lighter today and I assume it will be negative tomorrow.


----------



## themarshas

The next 12-48 are prime! Best of luck!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

tryinfor1, I think you're really close to O!! If they were my tests, it wouldn't be quite positive, when mine are positive, the test line is darker than the control line.. but i think everyone is diff.. just keep :sex: and see what your next couple tests look like.. What CD are you on again? I'm CD 8, stopped the Soy on CD6 & my tests are starting to get a tad bit darker already! eek


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> I feel the same way lemondrops! This SMEP is some work!
> 
> [IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/14vs21u.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Does that look like I could ovulate soon? the last one was from this morning..

I bet if you took one this afternoon it would be as dark as the control line


----------



## TryinFor1

But ladies I am having no other ovulation symptoms!! At all!!!

We are BD at the right time if it is almost positive..but I dont know if i am actually getting ready to ovulate because I have no ewcm, no pains, nothing!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

might be a side effect of the Soy hun.. Maybe you should run to Walgreens or something and pick up some Preseed, just in case.. :shrug: that OPK looks almost positive.....


----------



## TryinFor1

no cm is a side effect of soy? well crap! And IDK if someone asked me this over here but I am on cd13.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IDK, it might be a side effect.. LOL :shrug: it all depends on your body, I'd think.. preseed supposedly works wonders tho.. :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Ok! Will stop by CVS tonight and see if they have any preseed. GRR that sucks though! I hope that I am not like getting a positive early! Does anyone on this thread use preseed?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

here's a whole BnB search on diff threads that mention preseed..

https://www.babyandbump.com/tags/preseed/

never tried it myself, but I know people who have.. GL


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks doll! Will def pick some up tonight!


----------



## lemondrops

TryinFor1 said:


> But ladies I am having no other ovulation symptoms!! At all!!!
> 
> We are BD at the right time if it is almost positive..but I dont know if i am actually getting ready to ovulate because I have no ewcm, no pains, nothing!

I don't always have symptoms... Right now I have a tiny pain in my right side and I'm pretty tired today. It looks like we'll probably both ovulate tomorrow.


----------



## themarshas

lemondrops said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> But ladies I am having no other ovulation symptoms!! At all!!!
> 
> We are BD at the right time if it is almost positive..but I dont know if i am actually getting ready to ovulate because I have no ewcm, no pains, nothing!
> 
> I don't always have symptoms... Right now I have a tiny pain in my right side and I'm pretty tired today. It looks like we'll probably both ovulate tomorrow.Click to expand...

I'm not sure I have any symptoms either and today is the day so I just don't know. I'm just assuming I am as my OPK is right on with my tracking


----------



## FloridaGirl21

themarshas said:


> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> But ladies I am having no other ovulation symptoms!! At all!!!
> 
> We are BD at the right time if it is almost positive..but I dont know if i am actually getting ready to ovulate because I have no ewcm, no pains, nothing!
> 
> I don't always have symptoms... Right now I have a tiny pain in my right side and I'm pretty tired today. It looks like we'll probably both ovulate tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure I have any symptoms either and today is the day so I just don't know. I'm just assuming I am as my OPK is right on with my trackingClick to expand...

just to comment on this also.. I don't always have symptoms either.. if I do, it's only ewcm, but not always.. GL hun!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks ladies.. I cant believe if I really ovulate tomorrow. that would make me at cd13.. last cycle I ovulated cd39. I dont know if I can believe the vitamins I took really moved it up THAT much...


----------



## lemondrops

This is kind of an odd suggestion but put on some black underwear? You're much more likely to notice CM with darker underwear than you would with white. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

TryinFor1 said:


> Thanks ladies.. I cant believe if I really ovulate tomorrow. that would make me at cd13.. last cycle I ovulated cd39. I dont know if I can believe the vitamins I took really moved it up THAT much...

how long have you been off of BCP's? if it hasn't been that long, then that might have something to do with why you O'd on CD39 last cycle..

My OPK's are already starting to get a little darker, and I'm only on CD8.. Last cycle, I O'd on CD22, the 2 previous cycles I didn't O at all.. One cycle was 77days & induced by Provera & the other was a 24 day cycle.. weird.. anyway, I think I'll be O'ing maybe within the next week or so, could be because of the soy & other vitamins.. FX'ed you catch that egg! :spermy:


----------



## TryinFor1

Last cycle was my first cycle off my BC Nuvaring. It was a 47 day cycle and I ovulated on cd39. 

I hope my LP is longer this time..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

well hopefully that O on CD39 was just cause it was your first cycle regulating itself.. :hugs: and hopefully you won't have another cycle! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

HMM. I hope so! Should I even worry about doing my CBFM tomorrow morning?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm.. Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about the cbfm this cycle.. I've heard that they have to 'learn' you, which sometimes takes time, and some people don't get a 'peak' on their first cycle using it. maybe just for the heck of it :shrug:


----------



## TryinFor1

Maybe I will just keep doing OPKs for this cycle.. i dont know.. I didnt expect this to happen so it kind of threw everything off! Not that I am not welcoming it! I just wish I had more CM as I took EPO for it, but there is not very much. I went and bought some preseed just now, so now I have to figure out how much to use! The directions say 3g but that looks like so much!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

maybe start how with what you think you need, then add to it if you need to..? Not really sure if that's possible, not sure how it's applied.. :haha:


----------



## want2beamama

I'm out on my first month trying... AF just turned up :( after 37 DAYS! She really had me wondering but I was too scared to take a test! I knew it was too good to be true x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww hun.. :hugs: that first month is real hard, not necessarily harder than other months, but, IDK, it was probably the hardest for me! I think I cried for like a day :haha: are you temping or using OPK's?


----------



## Bells81

want2beamama said:


> I'm out on my first month trying... AF just turned up :( after 37 DAYS! She really had me wondering but I was too scared to take a test! I knew it was too good to be true x

Aww, hun it's crap isn't it? I was 7 days late for af and kept wondering if I was preggers despite numerous BFN. In the end I stopped testing and then she arrived.

Just think, onwards and upwards and onto a new month. Have you been doing/using anything to try and pinpoint ovulation? I didn't on my first month (this is the 2nd) and now I am temping and opk'ing.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies :flower:

Been super busy last few days so taking the time to come and say hello to you all again!

You all sound like things are heading in the right direction.

Rachael - wow! Considering you had a long cycle last month your opk's look fantastic! My fingers are crossed for you and I am sure ovulation is imminent! Keep posting those pictures! Have you had any more ov signs at all? I don't generally get them apart from ewcm. One of my friends knows exactly when she ovulates and even knows which ovary! Wish I was that in tune with my body...but with the opk's if you get a +ve then you know it will be very soon :hugs:

Lemondrops, your's are looking awesome too! How have then been since the picture you posted?

Yipee!

As for me, cd11 today and have been doing the SMEP although last night was a real struggle! DH fell asleep (he had been travelling 3hrs to the north of UK for work) and I kind of had to beg him to :sex: !!! Felt guilty but made it worth his while (tmi sorry!) It is hard work! However last month we dtd everyday from when af left the building but I must have ovulated later than what I thought as we werent doing it that much and af came 1 week later.

This might be tmi but I am just concerned that after we have dtd so much of his 'precious cargo' falls out :wacko: I keep my legs up, bum up but it still 'falls out'. I am hoping this won't affect my chances and that some :spermy: have found their way and are ready and waiting.

So I started my opk's cd9 in the evening and had nothing on it which I expected. I did another last night (CD10) and there is a faint line. As of today going to be doing the twice daily. Just waiting to do my morning one now!


----------



## TryinFor1

Dont worry doll! The spermies that matter will stay in there! What is falling out is mostly seminal fluid and dead sperm! Sounds like you are doing every well!!

Well ladies, I dont know what to think about this cycle anymore. I had that almost positive OPK yesterday, went and got preseed and dtd. I used my CBFM this morning (as much as everyone said Dont use it Rachael!) and it had a very clear low fertility with a low LH level on the stick and low estrogen. I read it would go back down to high and then low a couple days after you reached your peak but if I got a positive OPK yesterday, wouldnt I have peaked yesterday? I dont understand why it is low and not high! I REALLY am praying that my body didnt try to ovulate, and then didnt. :cry: 

My LP is only 8 days that I know of. I am going to keep using my CBFM for the next ten days, as it wants me to, but if I dont get a high or AF in ten days, I will take an HPT. Maybe I really did ovulate. I dont know.

I had no other symptoms other than some slight twinge pains in my left ovary, which is the ovary I should be ovulating from. But I had no EWCM--nothing. 

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

TryinFor1, those CBFM take time to learn you.. It's really best to start them in the beginning of your cycle, because as the LH increases in your system, the CBFM recognizes that & will give you your Highs, then Peaks.. Don't be too down about it.. I mean, you may have geared to O & then didn't, but it's also very likely that the CBFM just isn't familiar with you to know that this amount of LH in your system is really a 'high' and not a 'low'.. Hope that made sense, cause for whatever reason, I'm having a hard time putting it down in writing, what's in my head! :haha: :hugs: hun

Bells, have you tried soft cups to keep the :spermy: in? The first cycle I used them, back in March, I got a BFP.. I haven't used them since, cause I had 2 cycles back to back that I didn't ovulate & one of those cycles was extra long..! And last cycle, I took it easy, more of a NTNP cycle.. But I'll be using them this cycle!! :)

AFM, I'm on CD9, and my OPK's are already getting darker.. The OPK's in the pic below are over 2 days & you can see them darkening already (crazy!) if I O this early, it's got to be because of the Soy.. :happydance:


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Dont worry doll! The spermies that matter will stay in there! What is falling out is mostly seminal fluid and dead sperm! Sounds like you are doing every well!!
> 
> Well ladies, I dont know what to think about this cycle anymore. I had that almost positive OPK yesterday, went and got preseed and dtd. I used my CBFM this morning (as much as everyone said Dont use it Rachael!) and it had a very clear low fertility with a low LH level on the stick and low estrogen. I read it would go back down to high and then low a couple days after you reached your peak but if I got a positive OPK yesterday, wouldnt I have peaked yesterday? I dont understand why it is low and not high! I REALLY am praying that my body didnt try to ovulate, and then didnt. :cry:
> 
> My LP is only 8 days that I know of. I am going to keep using my CBFM for the next ten days, as it wants me to, but if I dont get a high or AF in ten days, I will take an HPT. Maybe I really did ovulate. I dont know.
> 
> I had no other symptoms other than some slight twinge pains in my left ovary, which is the ovary I should be ovulating from. But I had no EWCM--nothing.
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?

I don't really know about the cbfm but you're opk's looked really good. Have you done one this morning just to compare? My ewcm is quite wet, clear and slippery, but doesn't stretch between your fingers like the norm. I don't generally have any pain when I ovulate either - well not that i've noticed. Would you stil get the pain if you didn't ovulate? I don't think you would? Be interesting to see if I do notice any pain this month after i've got my +ve opk

If the :witch: doesn't rear her ugly head then you should definately test. And i'm sure you will get your :bfp:

Try and stay positive chick :hugs:

This TTC is making me go :wacko: I swear!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks guys! Yall helped uplift my mood! I did research on it and a few women say they used OPKs and got positives before a peak on their CBFM. So maybe I am just one of them. lol I dont know.

I DO know I should have waited to use the CBFM :blush: I just couldnt help myself!! 

I used an OPK this morning and it is going negative again. So I dont know what to think! I checked my CM and I think there might have actually been some fertile mucus. I guess only time will tell.

Nice progression too Florida!! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Raych, I'd just keep testing w/ the OPK's, to be on the safe side.. But if you have fertile CM, then you probably O'd :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh yeah, & remember, the OPK predicts Ov some time ahead of when you actually Ov (I heard 12-24, 24-48, 24-36 hours - so opinions vary).. But just keep :sex: for an extra day or two!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks Ysa! Will def keep all you guys informed!


----------



## Bells81

FloridaGirl21 said:


> TryinFor1, those CBFM take time to learn you.. It's really best to start them in the beginning of your cycle, because as the LH increases in your system, the CBFM recognizes that & will give you your Highs, then Peaks.. Don't be too down about it.. I mean, you may have geared to O & then didn't, but it's also very likely that the CBFM just isn't familiar with you to know that this amount of LH in your system is really a 'high' and not a 'low'.. Hope that made sense, cause for whatever reason, I'm having a hard time putting it down in writing, what's in my head! :haha: :hugs: hun
> 
> Bells, have you tried soft cups to keep the :spermy: in? The first cycle I used them, back in March, I got a BFP.. I haven't used them since, cause I had 2 cycles back to back that I didn't ovulate & one of those cycles was extra long..! And last cycle, I took it easy, more of a NTNP cycle.. But I'll be using them this cycle!! :)
> 
> AFM, I'm on CD9, and my OPK's are already getting darker.. The OPK's in the pic below are over 2 days & you can see them darkening already (crazy!) if I O this early, it's got to be because of the Soy.. :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 248885

I think if I don't get my :bfp: this month then I am going to go down the soy route (it's so expensive in the UK) and I will invest in some soft cups too - although they aren't cheap in the UK either! But worth the money if it's going to help me get my little bundle of joy :baby:

Your OPK's are looking good - the last 2 look like mine from last night and this morning. I am now going to do them twice daily due to my unsually long cycle last month as I don't really know when i'm going to ovulate this month. I put my ticker at 30 days as including my strange cycle last month, that's what i'm averaging out at! I do know that my LP is 14d tho O:)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My LP is 13 days.. I've got PCOS & normally very long cycles.. So if I O in the next 10 days (I'm thinking it may be sooner) that'll be awesome & solely because of the Soy! It's crazy that Soy & the soft cups are more expensive in the UK though.. I can buy soft cups here for like $15 & Soy for like $5 & the Soy lasts for months..


----------



## TryinFor1

My lp is only 8 days.. :( I hope the vitamins I took helped it out..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

are you taking B6?


----------



## TryinFor1

Yeah.. B6 100mg and B complex.

I heard that was a good combination.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've heard so too! hopefully it'll do the trick


----------



## Bells81

FloridaGirl21 said:


> My LP is 13 days.. I've got PCOS & normally very long cycles.. So if I O in the next 10 days (I'm thinking it may be sooner) that'll be awesome & solely because of the Soy! It's crazy that Soy & the soft cups are more expensive in the UK though.. I can buy soft cups here for like $15 & Soy for like $5 & the Soy lasts for months..

Soy in the uk is £15.99 and for 6 soft cups £20! That roughly works out at $28.50 for the soy and $32.27 for the soft cups!!!

I do love Google!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, yes, google is awesome! and that's ridiculous.. only 6 soft cups! I think I got like 14 or 15 last time.. sheesh


----------



## TryinFor1

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/POAS.jpg[/IMG]


They dont look very positive when dry.. The last one is from this morning.


----------



## Bells81

Rachael - it still looks very good tho. Like Florida said, keep doing them just incase you haven't ovulated and you ovulate later. I think I will do that, sounds like a good plan.

And keep :sex:!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

which one is the one from yesterday?


----------



## Bells81

FloridaGirl21 said:


> which one is the one from yesterday?

Oh yeah - I assumed it was the bottom one!

Never assume Helen, never assume!


----------



## themarshas

TryinFor1 said:


> [IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/POAS.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> They dont look very positive when dry.. The last one is from this morning.

Which ones are from yesterday? I assume the bottom ones? They are only supposed to be read at the 5 minute mark so they might fade it you try keeping them very long. The bottom one looks positive though


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks doll! I guess all I can do is keep testing. I am gonna use another OPK at around two this afternoon and then if still no complete positive just resume to testing like normal.. I am deciding on whether I should even turn the CBFM back on or just keep it off for now. Damn me for touching it!! lol :blush:

I have stopped the EPO for now just in case but resuming all my other vitamins. I hate this waiting. But only time will tell.


----------



## TryinFor1

Crap.. if you turn the picture where the LH is reading LH up and down then the bottom one is from this morning. Sorry... I dont know how the hell to turn the pictures right side up!


----------



## TryinFor1

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/yup.jpg[/IMG]

That was an OPK taken at 2:30.. maybe my body is starting to gear back up. I hope it actually releases soon! :) It looks darker in real life.. I just noticed that..


----------



## Bells81

yay! It really does look good - you must be pleased! 

Keep :sex: and I am sure you will catch your egg.

My opk tonight had an even fainter line than this mornings mid morning one. I am still a few days away from ovulating (I hope) so i'm not too worried.

Saying that I had an awful lot of cm earlier. A milky colour that I could stretch between my thumb and fore finger but it was quite gloopy: not smooth and slipery. Not sure weather to go ask dh to :sex: or wait till tomorrow! We :sex: last night and following the SMEP so would doing it now screw that up.

TTC really is a mind game!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi: just checking in! :hugs:

I'm deff getting closer to Ov! the bottom 2 tests were from today (1:30pm & 4:30pm) :yipee: not long now :happydance: hope everyone is well xx


----------



## TryinFor1

My OPKs are darker than that, they just wont go all the way positive. It is driving me nuts.


----------



## Bells81

:wohoo:Hi ladies!

Well finished work at 1pm today so came home and did an opk and it's positive :woohoo:!!!!!

Can't believe it!

Today is cd15 so back on track with my cycle!

We Dtd last night and as soon ad he is home from work we will be again!

I'm in utter shock!

Will post a picture later as in my iPhone!

Hope you are all well? How's the opk'ing going with you?

It's only a positive opk but I want to tell the world haha!

The only symptom I've had was some ewcm yesterday and some today.


Yay yay yay!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Still nothing for me. Good luck!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Bells81 said:


> :wohoo:Hi ladies!
> 
> Well finished work at 1pm today so came home and did an opk and it's positive :woohoo:!!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it!
> 
> Today is cd15 so back on track with my cycle!
> 
> We Dtd last night and as soon ad he is home from work we will be again!
> 
> I'm in utter shock!
> 
> Will post a picture later as in my iPhone!
> 
> Hope you are all well? How's the opk'ing going with you?
> 
> It's only a positive opk but I want to tell the world haha!
> 
> The only symptom I've had was some ewcm yesterday and some today.
> 
> 
> Yay yay yay!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bells, :wohoo: keep bedding for the next couple days! :happydance: hopefully I won't be too far behind you! Mine are progressively getting darker, then we can be TWW buddies :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Bells81 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:Hi ladies!
> 
> Well finished work at 1pm today so came home and did an opk and it's positive :woohoo:!!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it!
> 
> Today is cd15 so back on track with my cycle!
> 
> We Dtd last night and as soon ad he is home from work we will be again!
> 
> I'm in utter shock!
> 
> Will post a picture later as in my iPhone!
> 
> Hope you are all well? How's the opk'ing going with you?
> 
> It's only a positive opk but I want to tell the world haha!
> 
> The only symptom I've had was some ewcm yesterday and some today.
> 
> 
> Yay yay yay!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Bells, :wohoo: keep bedding for the next couple days! :happydance: hopefully I won't be too far behind you! Mine are progressively getting darker, then we can be TWW buddies :hugs:Click to expand...

*sigh* :nope:


You guys suck.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

TryinFor1 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bells81 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:Hi ladies!
> 
> Well finished work at 1pm today so came home and did an opk and it's positive :woohoo:!!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it!
> 
> Today is cd15 so back on track with my cycle!
> 
> We Dtd last night and as soon ad he is home from work we will be again!
> 
> I'm in utter shock!
> 
> Will post a picture later as in my iPhone!
> 
> Hope you are all well? How's the opk'ing going with you?
> 
> It's only a positive opk but I want to tell the world haha!
> 
> The only symptom I've had was some ewcm yesterday and some today.
> 
> 
> Yay yay yay!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Bells, :wohoo: keep bedding for the next couple days! :happydance: hopefully I won't be too far behind you! Mine are progressively getting darker, then we can be TWW buddies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* :nope:
> 
> 
> You guys suck.Click to expand...

I don't get it, so yours started getting darker? But then completely halted & are staying the same now?

It'll happen hun :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you know, I was thinking.... OPK's have different levels of sensitivity, just like HPT's.. Maybe that has something to do with why you haven't gotten a possitive yet? Maybe you produce a lower amount of LH, and the OPK isn't giving you positives because of that.. :shrug: IDK, just a thought! :wacko: how many days have your tests been 'almost' positive? it sucks, I know it does! hopefully it happens soon though :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

exactly.. thanks. I will take another one here in a few hours.. I know it will happen eventually. It is just taking forever! Hm.. I just had a thought.. I wonder if the stress of the fact that the OPKs are not going all the way positive is because I am stressed out about it! I need to chill the eff out but it is hard! 

Hey, dont get me wrong though, I am super excited for you guys. :) I hope yall get your :bfp:


----------



## TryinFor1

FloridaGirl21 said:


> you know, I was thinking.... OPK's have different levels of sensitivity, just like HPT's.. Maybe that has something to do with why you haven't gotten a possitive yet? Maybe you produce a lower amount of LH, and the OPK isn't giving you positives because of that.. :shrug: IDK, just a thought! :wacko: how many days have your tests been 'almost' positive? it sucks, I know it does! hopefully it happens soon though :hugs:

They have been almost positive for...oh.... 5 days. It like varies in color... but is always a pretty dark negative. 

Thanks, me too! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmmm, so confusing! so sorry that you're dealing with this! :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Thats my life. 

:hugs: GL!


----------



## Bells81

Rachael - I know exactly how you're feeling, I felt it last month when chatting to a few girls who all got their BFP and I didn't :( it is such a crap feeling. But I have high hopes for you. Your opk's are getting darker and I really don't think you are far off. And remember it hasn't been long since coming off bc. you have done everything/taken everything you can to help this cycle and it is obviously working or you wouldnt be having such dark opk's :) please stay positive - it's easy for me to say that but you don't know how stress can affect your body and your cycles.

I am so hoping I get my bfp this month - one of the nurses I work with is 16 wks preggers and I just so want to be too. I am really ready for another child. Everywhere I look there are pregnant people, newborn babies or billboards/posters/tv/radio adverts advertising pregnancy tests/baby products etc. Arghhhhhhh!

Florida, how are your opk's today? it's 9pm in the UK so going to do another shortly and see how it compares to lunchtimes. I imagine it will start to fade now. Still need to upload pictures of them all.

Are you two any good with charting? Not quite sure what happens with temps after ov has occurred? I thought they were supposed to go up and stay up and stay up if preggers? Really need to read FF again. I would love to know exactly when I ov/have ov so I can start my dpo count.

Rachael, my fingers really are crossed for you and I am sure this is your month. 

Lots of love and :hugs: and piles of :dust: being sent your way. 

Florida, of course :dust: being sent your way too! And keep us posted :)

xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## TryinFor1

Thank you!!

:hugs:

:) :) :)


----------



## Bells81

not yet - funnily enough I am just trying to figure that one out! 

Loving the fact my iPhone is emailing me whilst i'm on the netbook when I get a reply on here!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

as soon as you get it up, i'll take a look. I'd like to think I'm OK at interpreting charts! :)


----------



## Bells81

my chart is saying ovulation not detected yet. Guessing that is because it is waiting for a temperature shift?

All soooooooooo confusing!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, FF won't detect O unless you have a temp shift, must be 3 days of higher temps, then pretty much stay sustained


----------



## Bells81

Ah right - gotcha! Thanks!

Managed to put a link to my chart on here :o)


----------



## Bells81

FloridaGirl21 said:


> as soon as you get it up, i'll take a look. I'd like to think I'm OK at interpreting charts! :)

Your chart is so neat and tidy and pretty consistent. Mine is all over the show - there were two days I forgot, but the rest have been taken pretty much at 6:40am. The alarm goes, I reach out for the thermometer, keep as still as I can and take it! Wait for the 4 beeps to say its done, read it half asleep and tap the figures into my mobile, save and go back to sleep (unless its a work day)! Think i've done it correctly from advice from others!

I guess its just a waiting game now :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think FF may have a hard time determining when you O'd.. Your temps are a bit speratic. if you got a positive OPK yesterday & today, I'd assume that you will be O'ing somewhere between tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. So be sure to keep DTD! do you temp at the same time every day?

IDK how you have manage to DTD 5 times, in the last 4 days! LOL, and you've got to LO's :thumbup: we can barely manage to DTD every other day. :wacko:

ETA: I see in your last response that you take it the same time everyday.. I take mine at 6:30am everyday.. My temps just went up cause I'm getting ready to O, then they'll drop the day I O, then come back up again..

I think if your temp shoots up to around 97.3 after you O, FF may be able to detect Ovulation, but I think that temp on CD11 will be the one to throw it off.. You may end up having to take it out.. I always play with my chart, just to see what FF will say


----------



## Bells81

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I think FF may have a hard time determining when you O'd.. Your temps are a bit speratic. if you got a positive OPK yesterday & today, I'd assume that you will be O'ing somewhere between tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. So be sure to keep DTD! do you temp at the same time every day?
> 
> IDK how you have manage to DTD 5 times, in the last 4 days! LOL, and you've got to LO's :thumbup: we can barely manage to DTD every other day. :wacko:

Tell me about it!!! It's bloody hard work and knackering! Even DH is fed up now but doing it as he knows it's my fertile time and I am hoping to get pregnant this month! I love him sooooo much as not once has he said no (excpet for the day before we dts twice) and he knows how much this all means to me, and him. My parents took my boys away yesterday mroning for a few days so thats making things easier haha!!! And it helps them being so young as bedtime is at 7:30pm so give it a few hours and then the night is young!!!

There was one day when I took my temp an hour later than normal, but yes, I have been very good and taken my temp at the same time everyday. Mainly because i've got it bad re: getting pregant, not missing ovulation etc.

I put my ticker at a 30 day cycle predicting ov to be tomorrow. Last month it was 35 days, 1 week longer than normal so estimated it just to give me a rough idea on when to start opk'ing.

gonna go do an opk now..........


----------



## FloridaGirl21

let me know how the test comes back.. that's why FF hasn't detected Ov yet tho.. It won't detect it till at least 3 days after when you actually O.. GL hun :dust:


----------



## Bells81

ok, so its been 5 minutes since I took the opk and it's fainter. Looks like the last 24hrs have been my LH surge then :)

going to :sex: for the next 3 days and then every other day until af shows! I am so paranoid that if we stop, that my opk's are wrong and that I won't ovulate till next week and then miss it again like last month :wacko: hence all the baby dancing over the last 4 days!!!

What do you think - stop opk'ing now or keep testing daily just in case. I am soooooooo confused :headspin:] (*,)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i always keep testing until FF confirms O. If FF can't confirm your O, then I'd test for an extra week! just to be safe :thumbup:


----------



## Bells81

Just looked at my opk and it's darker than the control line! It says dont read after 30 minutes and it hasn't been 30 minutes yet....why oh why does this ttc have to be so difficult! I had no trouble with no.2.pretty much :sex: once and he was concieved! No.1 was a suprise as I was on bc...

Will wait till midday tomorrow and do another opk :)


----------



## TryinFor1

I think I might be having middle pains and a little bit of fertile CM! I am trying to not think about it too much because I dont want it to go away! I am going to take another OPK here in about an hour and see if it is any darker than earlier. Oh man, I sure hope so. 

I am going to another concert tonight so that should be fun.. Well maybe. Lol. I got my little sister Katy Perry tickets and the concert is tonight. It is gonna be ca-razy.

Anyway, I am so excited for us all!


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> I think I might be having middle pains and a little bit of fertile CM! I am trying to not think about it too much because I dont want it to go away! I am going to take another OPK here in about an hour and see if it is any darker than earlier. Oh man, I sure hope so.
> 
> I am going to another concert tonight so that should be fun.. Well maybe. Lol. I got my little sister Katy Perry tickets and the concert is tonight. It is gonna be ca-razy.
> 
> Anyway, I am so excited for us all!

That's sounds REALLY promising! How are you today? I had a few pains today on my left hand side so wonder if I ovulated? My opk at lunch was -ve so I have defo had my LH surge. Just waiting for FF to confirm when I ovulated. I predicted today and think I could be right! My cm is more watery than ew but can stretch it slightly. Will be :sex: tonight, tomorrow and Saturday an then every other day till :witch: is due around 30th august.

How was Katy Perry too! I am so jealous! 

Xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Bells81 said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> I think I might be having middle pains and a little bit of fertile CM! I am trying to not think about it too much because I dont want it to go away! I am going to take another OPK here in about an hour and see if it is any darker than earlier. Oh man, I sure hope so.
> 
> I am going to another concert tonight so that should be fun.. Well maybe. Lol. I got my little sister Katy Perry tickets and the concert is tonight. It is gonna be ca-razy.
> 
> Anyway, I am so excited for us all!
> 
> That's sounds REALLY promising! How are you today? I had a few pains today on my left hand side so wonder if I ovulated? My opk at lunch was -ve so I have defo had my LH surge. Just waiting for FF to confirm when I ovulated. I predicted today and think I could be right! My cm is more watery than ew but can stretch it slightly. Will be :sex: tonight, tomorrow and Saturday an then every other day till :witch: is due around 30th august.
> 
> How was Katy Perry too! I am so jealous!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


Katy Perry was great! She is not really my style of music, although I do like her. Like every 20 year old. Lol she just has fun music you can dance to and be crazy and it was a good time. There was literally women of EVERY age there! And Katy Perry was really good live! Which is always good because you can make anyone sound good on the radio!

I am so excited for you!! You are in the 2ww!! Good luck!!

As for me, cd19. My CM has increased slightly (nothing to get excited over but it is way better than the 100% dry feeling I had (sorry TMI!)) and it is I would say..wetter. Not EWCM though. Low of CBFM (I cant wait to stop using it this cycle. I feel like I am wasting it. I shouldnt have opened it!), and about to go use an OPK to see if it has gotten any darker than yesterday. I hope it has but I dont know.. I am having a few more middle pains today but they are not that intense and keep going and coming. I really think my body keeps trying to ovulate and the failing.. isnt that common in women with PCOS?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm not sure about the PCOS thing.. I think I'm having that problem this cycle tho.. FF gave me crosshairs & says I've ovulated on CD12, but I have yet to get a positive OPK.. I think my body may be trying to O, but just not doing it.. It's getting incredibly frustrating though! I feel like I'm so close... :(


----------



## TryinFor1

I feel the same way. I got that almost positive on cd12 and every since then, they have been dark negatives and wont go all the way positive. I wish my body would just do what it is SUPPOSED to do naturally.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00352-20110818-1548.jpg[/IMG]


They are either this dark or darker than this. Obviously negative..but dark negatives.. and it makes me think my body is gearing up but since they havent gone all the way positive, my surge has no actually happened.

Edit. This is probably the lightest one I have had all week and it is darker irl.


----------



## Bells81

Rachael - I dint think you have had your surge yet and your body is getting ready. Reading on the net, some ladies after coming of bc can be opk'ing for like 30 day before they get a positive. Keep :sex: and if you still don't get a positive when the :witch: is due (if you know roughly when) then it's defo worth taking a hpt.

My fingers are crossed for you, not that they need to be, it WILL happen :hugs: 

Florida - can you have a look at my chart? Put my temp in this morning an FF has recognised ovulation saying it was on cd15, when I got my first +ve opk. How reliable is this! I thought I felt a little discomfort on my left hand side yesterday thinking that was ovulation but to be honest I never 'feel' ovulation. Not sure wether I should go by FF which means I'm 3dpo or by my discomfort yesterday meaning I'm 1dpo? 

Thank you!

And my fingers are crossed for you to Hun, your opk's were looking promising too and I know it WILL happen :hugs:

Xxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmmm.. For testing purposes, I'd go with your 1dpo & what you feel is right.. Just wait a couple days & lets see what your temps do first..that'll give us a better idea.


----------



## Bells81

Hello!

Just thought I would check and see how you all are?

Florida - I had another temp increase this morning. If I have another tomorrow then I will definitely go by when I thought I ovulated (CD17) as that will be 3 in a row and not when FF thought. Therefore I will stick with my tracker below as it's correct!!

Any more progress on your opk's yet?

I'm on holiday now so will check back when I can - internet siganl is rubbish, even on my iPhone! It's only working now as i'm at the sites clubhouse hooked onto their Wifi (dh is watching a soccer match so thought I would take the opportunity to log in!!!)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bells81

As for symptoms in the 2ww - lots of gas haha!!! Not sure if that was dinner last night tho...

Peed 4 times in 1 hour this morning, but surely that is just a coincidence? And I had to get up in the night too which isn't normal. I only had a coffee this morning and caffine doesn't normally have that much of an effect on me!

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Yay! I am so glad for you that you ovulated!!

Another low on CBFM (I swear, I should NOT have opened that damn thing. It is causing more stress right now than help), but I havent checked my LH level on an OPK yet. Will do that this afternoon. I need to stop using so much of them since I just keep getting the dark negative. The one I used last night was also dark negative, so I have no idea when they are going to get positive.

On a happier note, DH and I had not DTD for two days yesterday, and last night, before we started SMEP again, I def had an increase in CM! It was not fertile CM yet, but it was like white/lotiony/wet (oh my gosh, I am so sorry for the TMI!) and that gives me hope because I havent really had ANY CM at all this cycle! Maybe that is a good sign? I hope so!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Evening all! Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, been away for the week and got home this afternoon!! Think I ov'd on either Friday or yesterday - got a good line on Friday but didn't think it was dark enough to be a positive and couldn't test properly yesterday as was at my grandads and taking a cup and stick to pee on was not all that easy!! by the time I managed to test it was nearly 11pm and i was a little squiffy :dohh: still got a line though so I am assuming I ov'd yesterday and smepping until Wednesday lol! 
Hope you are all well, I'll have a proper catch up on where you all are in your cycles, any testing happening soon???


----------



## TryinFor1

Well I am testing September first but only for precaution. And it is just with an IC. I have to freaking ovulate though..which I am still sure I havent done yet. So I just thought I would check with an ic hpt that I have laying around.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachael, any news on the OPKs? Are they getting any darker?

Bells, hows your TWW going?

AFM, heres mine from today:



I think I should have a positive by the end of the day (hopefully!) And then O in the next 2 days! :happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

Wow all you guys are so lucky.. 

Mine are stuck in the dark negatives still. Just waiting for one to roll around so I can take another one. All this waiting blows.

My it is really storming outside!


----------



## Bells81

Hi All and hi disney!

Florida, your opk is looking very good - anymore updates?! 

Rachael, weird question, but how is your cm today? Anymore fertile?

Disney, have you any symptoms in your 2ww yet? Did you have any obvious ones lat time? I never symptom spotted with my other two as no.1 was concieved whilst on the pill and didnt have time with no.2 as so busy with no.1 (he was 9mths when no.2 was concieved)

As for me, I have a few symptoms that I don't normally suffer from:

I have had 4 bowel movements today! Yep, 4!!! I am only a one-a-day girl. And can't say i've eaten any new foods either!

I'm been quite windy/gassy and unfortunately from both ends...! 

I have been very bloated today. It's like I need to stick a needle in my abdomen to release the air/pressure. It's not nice :(

Tonight I was about to drink my tea and had a wave of nausea. Took one look at it and put it down. I did drink it after 10 mins though. And I had a strange wave of nausea yesterday afternoon whilst at the clubhouse here on hols - I had to go outside to get fresh air.

Had a few sharp stabbing pains in my (.)(.)'s, but only one boob per time. Didn't last long, but uncomfrtable enough for me to notice and hold my boob!

And despite being on hols, I am knackered :sleep:

Hoping it's not all in my head. But i'm only 4dpo so can I really be experiencing all this so early on? Maybe fertility friend is correct and I am actually 6dpo?

arghhhhhhhhhhhh! :wacko: :dohh:

xxxxx

p.s Florida: my temp spiked again today after dipping yesterday. Still taking it at 6:40am orally - being very good and strict at doing it! Can't believe my alarm goes off so early even when i'm on hols! But hey, has to be done if I want to be preggers!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

bells, the dip yesterday could have been an implantation dip.. maybe you are 6dpo? :shrug: good thing that it's gone up tho :thumup:

no updates for me really.. just been temping and hoping that positive comes soon!

enjoy yourself!


----------



## TryinFor1

Still no new updates for me either. I am gonna start taking fertilitea wednesday. That is about the only new news I have. Oh and I started school today. That was interesting to say the least.. lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

What's fertilitea and what does it do?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hot damn!! Think this is my positive (or veerrrry close to it!) :yipee: :wohoo:

Also, I took Soy this cycle & I think its going to be a strong O! I've been cramping like crazy for the past 3 or 4 days (oww!)


----------



## Bells81

Yay Florida! That looks reaaaaaaallllllly good!

I had similar opk's and that was as dark as they went for me but I had some one step opk's which gave me the darker test line than control line.

Go :sex: like mad!!!!

Fingers crossed hunny!

:dust: 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00378-20110823-0552.jpg[/IMG]


No positive OPK yet but I finally moved up from getting lows on my cbfm! I got my first high today! Things might be looking up!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay! hopefully you get that peak in the next couple of days! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

I really hope so!!! I read some women get highs for days on end.. I hope I just get a couple highs and then my peak. lol. So I dont have to be freaking out if the machine gets stuck on highs forever.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

TWW, here I come! I usually have long surges (lasts 2 days).. hopefully this one is gone fairly quickly so that I can get into the TWW right away! Think I'll O by Thursday though..


----------



## TryinFor1

Wow that looks really dark! Get to bed!


----------



## themarshas

AF got me as I expected. Lame. I took a pregnancy test this am after I decided I couldn't hold out another day, and I got a negative. Then this afternoon AF came. I swear taking pregnancy tests are a sure fire way to get AF to come! I've taken 3 in my lifetime- twice after not getting a period for 4 days (I'm always on cycle) and all times within a few hours I get my period. Good Luck to everyone else! Excited to try again next month!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, sorry hun! :hugs: are you going to do anything different this next cycle?


----------



## themarshas

FloridaGirl21 said:


> aww, sorry hun! :hugs: are you going to do anything different this next cycle?

hahaha just dtd more. We pretty much tried it all last month- but it was only month #1- so we'll just have to try & try again.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: lovin' the PMA! :)


----------



## Bells81

themarshas said:


> AF got me as I expected. Lame. I took a pregnancy test this am after I decided I couldn't hold out another day, and I got a negative. Then this afternoon AF came. I swear taking pregnancy tests are a sure fire way to get AF to come! I've taken 3 in my lifetime- twice after not getting a period for 4 days (I'm always on cycle) and all times within a few hours I get my period. Good Luck to everyone else! Excited to try again next month!

Sorry chicken, how crap :( but onwards and upwards for this cycle for you.

Lots of luck and :dust:

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Congrats to Lemondrops. She got her :bfp: today


----------



## Bells81

Well I had another slight temp dip today :( still above the coverline but think I'm out. I've not had any consistent rises at all.

FF has now recognised me as ovulating cd17 not cd15. It changed after putting my temp in this morning. I too think I ovulated cd17.

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh! 

Wish I had a crystal ball. Hate the 2ww now especially as I have been feeling quite positive :(

No symptoms today either. No gas, bloatedness, nausea - nothing.

I don't know. I suppose I am only roughly 6dpo....

Hows your opk's you Florida and Rachael? And how's the cbfm too?!

Xxxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

UHH getting HIGHS on my cbfm!! Waiting to get to my peaks! I got a high yesterday morning and this morning. I expect to get a peak by saturday which is quite inconvenient as I will be away with my entire family. BUT TTC is important and DH and I will have our own room so there will be some baby making in there! lol

I am also using OPKs twice a day just to watch what is happening with my LH since I cant tell my the CBFM. Just so excited to finally be getting something other than a low!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi:

My OPKs went back negative last night (thinking the short surge may be due to the Soy??).. So I'm probably going to O today, I'll know if I've O'd today or will O tomorrow by my temp tomorrow morning.. yay for TWW!

Bells, I think it's a bit early to say if you're out already or not! I'll be stalking your chart over the next few days :hugs:


----------



## Bells81

How fab you two! All seems to be going in the right direction!

Florida, you know your stuff at charting etc so and advice would be more than welcome! Stalk away!!! Been reading up more about temping etc so starting to understand a little better but my temps really are erratic!

I woke every 2 hrs last night so my temp this morning can't be accurate as I didn't have a decent or good amount of sleep. Can this be changed on my chart?

Xx


----------



## lemondrops

baby dust to all of you! thank you for being so wonderful and supportive!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Bells81 said:


> How fab you two! All seems to be going in the right direction!
> 
> Florida, you know your stuff at charting etc so and advice would be more than welcome! Stalk away!!! Been reading up more about temping etc so starting to understand a little better but my temps really are erratic!
> 
> I woke every 2 hrs last night so my temp this morning can't be accurate as I didn't have a decent or good amount of sleep. Can this be changed on my chart?
> 
> Xx

You need at least 3 hours of solid sleep to get a good reading.. If ever you wake before/after your supposed to take your temp, you can go ahead & take your temp, then use a BBT adjuster.. for instance, I woke up a couple weeks ago at 5:15, but usually take my temp at 6:30. I knew my temp at 6:30 would be off, so I used the BBT adjuster & it told me what my temp would have been, had I have taken it at the correct time. You can use this link: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

If you have nights like last night though, where you can get at least that 3 hours of sleep, I'd just mark on FF 'sleep deprived', so that FF knows that the temp may not be accurate.


----------



## Bells81

Thank you Florida! My alarm went as normal at 6:40 am so took it as normal but was wide awake at 4:15am! Had really wavy rain last night which woke the children too! Plus acorns falling from the trees hitting the caravan roof! Loving my holiday but will look forward to my own bed!!!

Xxx


----------



## Bells81

lemondrops said:


> baby dust to all of you! thank you for being so wonderful and supportive!

Lemondrops, yay! You've got your :bfp: :wohoo:

Awesom news!

How many dpo were you?

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to you :)

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lemondrops

Bells81 said:


> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> baby dust to all of you! thank you for being so wonderful and supportive!
> 
> Lemondrops, yay! You've got your :bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> Awesom news!
> 
> How many dpo were you?
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to you :)
> 
> XxxxxxxxClick to expand...

13DPO! AF was due tomorrow. I got a very faint line on an IC last night and then a very faint line again this morning. Used my FMU to take a clearblue digital easy and FRER and got bfp on both! Thank you and baby dust to you!


----------



## Bells81

Hi all,

Hope you're both ok? Anymore news on your opk's/cbfm?

Me, i'm 7dpo today and caved and took a ic hpt this morning - I swear I could see a very faint line but think it was a bad case of line eye! Seriously, 7dpo is really early and i'm :wacko: for even testing!

However I will test tomorrow morning which was always the plan, but i'm not expecting to see anything.

Symptom wise:

really gassy AGAIN! Seems to be an evening thing! Didn't have any dinner as wasnt feeling hungry (probabaly because i've been snacking all day) so not sure what all the gas is about!

Boobs have been a little sore especially if I gently prod them. My bra was hurting over my shoulders so took it off and now my boobs feel a little sore around the arm pit area. 

Still having more than one bowel movement per day! 

Had a wave of nausea this afternoon, but was only for about half hour or so and lots of trips to the toilet.

My cm has increased, quite clear but not ew but if I check cp it looks quite lotioney and some of it is creamy. 

My temp stayed up this morning too - yay! 

I also had a dull ache in my lower back that went round into my hips too - very odd sensation. 

God I really hope this isn't all in my head!

xxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Still on a high on my CBFM and continuing DTD tonight *rolls eyes*

I told my DR today that we were ttc and she was REALLY haplpy for me!! I love my dr!!


----------



## Bells81

Good to hear ou are :sex: but doesn't it become a chore sometimes?

We are still :sex: every other night....just incase! It's nice to have a night off!

I love the fact that in the US, you all seem to have such good relationships with your doctors. In the UK we have general practioners (GP's) and they are our first port of call, but it's amazing if you ever see the same one at the practice you are registered at! They are the port of call for referral to specialists. 

It's so lovely that your Dr is so happy for you!


----------



## TryinFor1

My dr is just a general practioner too but I have been going to her for numerous things throughout the years so I dont think ttc is over her head. Lol. She has been my main Doctor for 5 years. I really like her. She knows me pretty well. I feel like I am there every other day. HA! And my mom goes to her too and has for longer than me.


----------



## Bells81

Well 8dpo and :bfn: on an ic this morning which doesn't suprise me!

Temp has increased again too - not sure if this is a good thing?

Of out to buy some FRER's and a couple of digitals today. I will only use the digital if I get +ve on a FRER and will only use the FRER if I suspect/see a faint line on an IC!!! That way I won't waste them :)

The 2ww is killing me tho :( even being on hols isn't takingmy mind of it. Every little twinge and pain in my body has gpt me thinking 'I am preggers'. I really am :wacko: !!!

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol maybe that was implantation!! Wouldn't it be awesome if this thread was "magic" and ALL of us got our BFPs this cycle?? Would be awesome!! 

I got another high on my CBFM this morning.. hoping for a peak tomorrow or sunday. I have a question to ask.. lol..and it is VERY VERY tmi.. so be forewarned. 

I have been using softcups during me fertile time and this morning, when I took the softcup out, there was a streak of blood mixed with its contents. I am really freaking out that I am about to bleed and it is gonna ruin everything. Any ideas?


----------



## Bells81

Thats no tmi - don't think anything can shock anyone on here: thats what I love about this forum, you can discuss all sorts, sometimes more than what you can talk to your best friends about!

Could it be that you had a slight bleed after dancing and this hs go caught up in the contents of the cup? Did your dh notice any blood on him afterwards? He may of grazed you internally slightly causing the bleed?

Or have you actually ovulated already and this could be an implantation bleed - thats normally only a tiny amount?

I don't think you need to worry at this stage that the :witch: is on her way, especially if you are still getting highs on your cbfm.

Went and brought my FRER's today: got 4 of them. Couldnt get any digi'd as they had sold out and couldnt be bothered to go into town on my holiday!

And I too hope this is the start of a magic thread with Lemondrops leading the way!


----------



## TryinFor1

When are you testing again?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies!

Nothing really to update here.. 2dpo, bbs are sore, which always happens right after O to AF, so it's nice to know that my body has given me it's confirmation that I've O'd.. :)

Getting a new car tonight, so that'll keep my mind off of the TWW (hopefully), the excitement of having something new....

I don't come on much over the weekend, so hope everyone has a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Bells81

Hi!

Florida, that sound very good! At least you know you have ovulated yay!

As for me.....

I took an IC this morning with fmu.....

and I got a second line! :bfp: !!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo !!!!

And it came up within about 2 minutes too!

I did my FRER and there is a very very faint line but not suprised as I am only 9dpo. Will do another in the morning - I have another 3 of them plus lots of ICs. Will defo do another IC tonight!!!!

My FRER won't show in the photos, but there is defo a very faint line.

Just need to figure out how to transfer my photo on my iPhone onto here of the IC! I even text the picture to one of my closest friends this morning and she could clearly see the 2nd line!

Gosh I do hope that means this is the start of my :BFP:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## disneybelle25

OMG!!!! I'm away for a few days and loads happens!!
Bells CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! :happydance:
that is amazing!!!!

6 days to go for me, although I know I'll be testing early, probably on Tuesday which will be 10dpo


----------



## Bells81

Thank you! Totally stoaked!!!

I took my test and crept back into the bedroom (We're on hols and my sister and partner arrived yesterday and she doesn't know we've been ttc) and he said 'so are you pregnant' to which I replied 'well I think so, there is a second line' I handed him his glasses and told him to look and he said 'oh yeah' rolled over and went back to sleep!!!!

Have you any syptoms Disney? 

Good luck and keep us all posted! 

:dust: xxxx


----------



## disneybelle25

slight twinges and pulling sensations since about 4dpo that are gradually getting more frequent. had a 2day headache that made me feel a it sick yesterday but other than that not really, although with my first pregnancy i didn't have many symptoms either (although maybe that isn't a good thing because I mc'd at 5 weeks)


----------



## Bells81

Ok, hope the picture has attatched!!!

It's taken ages to get it from my iPhone to here!!!

And I can't rotate it either so the darker line on top is obviously the control line, then you can see the test line under that.

It's better in real and on my phone but how could I not share!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bells81

haha it just looks like a shadow!

Hopefully I will have a better one later today/tomorrow!


----------



## disneybelle25

I see it!!! :happydance: 
will you take any more tests? and if so when??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, Congrats! Bfp on an IC at 9dpo is pretty impressive!


----------



## Bells81

Thank you florida and i'm soooooo hoping we will be bump buddies: you've been a massive support :)

Still can't quite believe it hehe!

I'm suprised I got a line so early on an IC too but I brought the most sensitive ones I could in the hope! And the fact that it came up after about 2 mins surely means it's not an evap? 

I am pretty sure it is my bfp but trying to stay calm and not think about it to much: don't want to jinx anything...


----------



## Bells81

Disney: I will test again tomorrow morning :)

And I hope that we will be bump buddies too!

Rachael: anything you end yet? How's your cbfm doing? xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

if it came up within the time frame, then it shouldn't be an evap.. I was on my phone when I checked it earlier and I could see the line, so it's definitely there! I really hope we can be bump buddies too! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## TryinFor1

Wow congrats Bells!


----------



## disneybelle25

ooo I'm so excited for you!!!
I took a frer at 7dpo and got a bfn :cry: but I am hoping it was too early and my ics arrive tomorrow so will start getting poas obsessive from tomorrow I think :dohh:


----------



## TryinFor1

I am STILL waiting to ovulate. My CBFM has not given me anything other than a high for the last seven days. I am on cd30 now. I ovulated cd39 last cycle so I hope it doesnt take another nine days.


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies,

Back from hols and it's lovely to be able to sit at a pc and type and not just on the netbook and iphone!

Anyway, thought I would update you all...

All has been going fine except for yesterday evening :( I had some brown spotting - almost slightly purple in colour. I only noticed it when I wiped: nothing on my underwear. Of course I was gutted to say the least. Managed to get some sleep and tested this morning. My IC gave me a :bfn: however I still have a VERY faint line on my FRER. My spotting had increased but very mucousy. Creamy but with brown spotting in it. It's not even like a light af. So now I don't know what to think. I was so worried at work that it might be af on her way that I put a tampon in at about 9:30am (i didn't want to 'leak' on my work clothes!) but took it out an hour later and there was hardly anything on it.

I did however save my fmu and took it to work with me in a sealed container - weird I know! There is a small supermarket where I work so went and brought a 2pk of their own brand tests. Not sensitive ones. So when I went to the toilet at 9:30am I dipped it and got a faint line on that too? I have managed to get a picture of that - had to take the test apart but it's visible. I have taken a picture of the FRER but when you look at the picture, it just looks like a :bfn: unless anyone can tweak pictures?

The spotting isn't so bad now, but if I do a cp check, I do notice it on my finger (tmi sorry!). I'm trying not to check my cp for the fear it might start a mc if I am actually pregnant.

I just don't know what to think. Part of me thinks I am preggers, part of thinks it's an early mc, part of me thinks all the tests are evaps.

I am still having on/off nausea, frequent urination, my appetitie has increased and sore boobs. Yesterday before i had the spotting, I was having pinching and pulling pains right behind my belly button. They didn't hurt, just slightly uncomfortable. I thought it could have been my uterus stretching. Today I have had a dull ache, in my lower abdo and don't know if it's af or pregnancy. 

Arghhhhhhh!

I will test again in the morning but the truth be known, i'm so scared of seeing a :bfn: 

I know I need to stay positive and i'm trying. I suppose time will tell and I just need to see if the :witch: shows her ugly face on thursday.

How are you all?


----------



## TryinFor1

Crappy.

I am on cd31. 8th day of highs on CBFM. 

That is a lot of evaps to get on all those tests. I dont want to say it is a chemical but it sounds like it might be.. :cry: :hugs: Do you have a picture of the test I could see? Are you certain you got your BFP?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Bells, how confusing :wacko: upload a pic & I'll see if I can tweak it at all..


----------



## disneybelle25

O bells, I'm so sorry its all a bit confusing right now, would love to see the pics of you want to post them!
I'm driving myself nuts keep testing and seeing bfn, another 1 today at 10dpo...I know its still early. I just feel pregnant, all the symptoms seem so positive, pulling sensation and twinges, funny feeling down below, slightly sore bbs... myabe I am just wanting to be pregnant so much I'm over imagining things!


----------



## TryinFor1

I love your ticker disney! The ovulation one. Really cute! Wish I could do something like that!


----------



## Bells81

Thank you all.

Rachael, if you do ov on cd39 then it's only 9 days to go - agonising an annoying I know, but you've come so far now :hugs:

My pictures are from my iPhone and aren't that good. There is a very very faint line on the FRER and i havent taken that apart but it just looks snow white on here :(

Florida, if you can tweak then please do!
 



Attached Files:







Frer1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bells81

just trying to re-size the store brand test - too big apparently?!


----------



## TryinFor1

No I see it, and I see the faint faint line..

I'm sorry hun.. :(

Thanks for the encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## Bells81

Thank you Rachael - just clinging onto everylast bit of hope...

My friend said she had quite a bit of brown spotting when her period was due: she is now 26 weeks so kind of clinging onto that thought.

If I have a bfn and/or af in the morning then I know it's over. But onwards and upwards for the next month!

It's been easier talking to you ladies about it. Although my huuby cares, he just doesn't 'get it'.


----------



## TryinFor1

I will pray so much for you for the next few hours. I think it is like... 6 hours or something ahead there so I will just pray until I say my last prayer before I go to sleep. By the time I wake up you would have tested. I hope that you turn out like your friend. That sounds promising so hopefully you will follow in her footsteps.


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> I will pray so much for you for the next few hours. I think it is like... 6 hours or something ahead there so I will just pray until I say my last prayer before I go to sleep. By the time I wake up you would have tested. I hope that you turn out like your friend. That sounds promising so hopefully you will follow in her footsteps.

thank you, your words are so encouraging :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bells81

This is the store brand HPT (Disney, it's a Tesco one)
 



Attached Files:







tescohpt2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TryinFor1

Thats positive babe.. Keeping my fingers crossed and talking to the man upstairs! Good luck times a million bajillion frillion gazillion times. :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I see something in this picture. I put tiny red dots where the line begins and ends.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

might be able to see it better here.



ETA: nope, you can only see my dots better.. But I deff see a line


----------



## Bells81

Florida thank you! thats exactly where I can see the line! And all my FRER's, since 9dpo when i got my bfp on the ic have been like this. I brought 8 more tests today!!! No more Frer's but did x4 of a drugstores own brand which are sensitive ones, which is well recommended in the UK. 

And I have another of the supermarket own brand from today too. Going to try and hold my pee for another hour tonight and then test. Can't help it - I am now officially a poas a'holic. Just really hoping that i'm not having a chem preg.


----------



## TryinFor1

Let us know what happens doll. Keeping my FX for your next test.


----------



## Bells81

ok, so _had_ to go pee as couldn't conatina it anymore!

I had held it fo 3.5hrs and have had half a cup of tea and about 200mls of still fanta. 

I used the same brand test as this morning (not a Frer) and I think there is a very faint line? It is late and probably my last pee for the night!

Good news, the brown spotting is hardly there, the dull ache/pressure has stopped and I just have a slight lower back ache. I think that is from the uncomfortable postion I am sitting in whilst at the computer!

will post the pictures in a second...


----------



## Bells81

Test taken tonight @ 10pm. Again taken on my iPhone so not brilliant and struggled with the lighting in my house!
 



Attached Files:







10pm tesco.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2









tesco210pm.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 1









tesco 10pm.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TryinFor1

It is def there.. as for if it is lighter or not than the previous test I cant tell.. Are you testing again tomorrow?


----------



## Bells81

I will test in the morning with fmu! I really am an addict! Saving my Digi for when/if I get a good line in a few days. I'm still only 12po today...still early, or thats what I am telling myself.

It' been just over half an hour nd the line is defo there, i don't even need to go back to the bathroom for the better lighting. Although I am now going to discard it as it has been over 1/2 hr.

Here's a picture of it now though taken at 10:35pm


----------



## Bells81

here it is :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bells81

and another picture of it to throw into the mix...
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bells81

Just going to have to wait and see in the morning I suppose...

Thank you for everyone's kind and encouraging words tonight. Definitely feeling better about things, especially as i have had the faint bfp tonight too.

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow......

Off to the land of Zzzzzzzzzz now!

:hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

:hugs:


----------



## Bells81

So took another test this morning with fmu and again I have a very faint line - a blink and you'll miss it kind of line. Teeny tiny bit of spotting too. And I have horrendous nausea on waking too.

I think it's a chemical so not going to test anymore. Just going to ride it out. Surely at 13dpo I would have stronger lines by now?

If no :witch: by Sunday, I will test.

Will keep you posted! 

How's everyone today?

Xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Really shitty. My monitor went back down to low this morning and DH and I havent dtd since Sunday. I dont even know if I ovulated and I tossed all night long so I didnt get to temp this morning. And now I think I missed my chance. Will dtd tonight and tomorrow but I think I am out already..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You don't have to DTD the day of O to get that :bfp:! I browse through the charts on FF sometimes, and see ladies who haven't DTD for a few days up to O, but still end up with a :bfp:!

If you took your temp yesterday, then I'd just make sure to take it for the next 3 days & you should get crosshairs on 4dpo, if in fact you did O yesterday..

I had a small temp dip today, so I'm a little paranoid about that.. It sucks, but all you can do is your best! :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck honey.. will keep my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachael (sp?), I was on FF & came across these charts, with ladies who didn't bd for a couple days before O, but got their BFP.. One of the ladies only DTD once during that cycle! Just wanted to share with you! :hugs:


​


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks Florida! That helps. xx

I am kind of hoping I ovulated over the weekend.. I dont know if I did or not but I had a little bit of bleeding which I am hoping was ovulation bleeding. It would go in conjunction with my monitor turning low today.

The only other thing I can think of is that the spotting I experienced was hormonal bleeding and the highs were because my hormones are wacky too. I hope that wasnt it though..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you chart? If you do, do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## TryinFor1

I just started charting yesterday. Lol so I can link it to you but so far there are only two days worth of temperatures/symptoms on it! Really isnt going to tell you much of anything except..nothing. Lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, that stinks! :( nope, it won't tell me anything.


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies,

Well the :witch: has well and truly reared her ugly head today :cry:

I am ok, just completely peed off with the tests I have had faint lines on. Were they false positives? Were they just evaps? Just don't know, except for i do know that it was too good to be true.

All I know is I'm back to cd1 again :( 

Onwards and upwards to the next month - glad I ordered more opk's on tuesday.

Thanks ladies for all your encouragement!

:hugs: xxxx

I won't be leaving this thread tho, need to know how you are doing!


----------



## disneybelle25

hey bells, so sorry hun :hugs:
I too am out, af hasn't showed yet but a bfn on the clearblue digi was clear enough for me. looking to get stocked up on ov sticks and bits and pieces ready for after af has finished


----------



## Bells81

disneybelle25 said:


> hey bells, so sorry hun :hugs:
> I too am out, af hasn't showed yet but a bfn on the clearblue digi was clear enough for me. looking to get stocked up on ov sticks and bits and pieces ready for after af has finished

Disney (Naomi?) you might be ok still :flower: some people don't get results on digi's till af is a week late. My fingers are crossed for you that you are preggers :hugs:

However, there is next month and June 2012 babies are better than may ones hehehe!!! 

I am cramping really bad, and have lower back ache :( but at least I know I can take ibuprofen as well as paracetamol so I have! Nothing a cup of tea and a biscuit won't solve...!

I brought 2 CB digi's off Amazon for £7 inc delivery today ready for next month. Really cheap! Have a look if you're going to stock up. Their FRER's ar good value too - think i paid just over £6 for a twin pack.

Not buying any ic hpt as not trusting them now :growlmad: Just going to stick with FRER's and the digi's to confirm. 

DH only wants to :sex: around ovulation too. He reckons i'm getting too worked up...

I will subscribe to FF for 1 month though, so will still chart. Although didn't temp this morning which is now annoying as the :witch: is here!


----------



## TryinFor1

Well I dont know what is going on.. after the low on my CBFM yesterday I have no idea what to think. I will be BD every other to every couple days just in case! Testing September 11!


----------



## TryinFor1

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well the :witch: has well and truly reared her ugly head today :cry:
> 
> I am ok, just completely peed off with the tests I have had faint lines on. Were they false positives? Were they just evaps? Just don't know, except for i do know that it was too good to be true.
> 
> All I know is I'm back to cd1 again :(
> 
> Onwards and upwards to the next month - glad I ordered more opk's on tuesday.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your encouragement!
> 
> :hugs: xxxx
> 
> I won't be leaving this thread tho, need to know how you are doing!

I am so sorry doll. :hugs: 

UHH duh! Please dont leave!


----------



## disneybelle25

Bells81 said:


> disneybelle25 said:
> 
> 
> hey bells, so sorry hun :hugs:
> I too am out, af hasn't showed yet but a bfn on the clearblue digi was clear enough for me. looking to get stocked up on ov sticks and bits and pieces ready for after af has finished
> 
> Disney (Naomi?) you might be ok still :flower: some people don't get results on digi's till af is a week late. My fingers are crossed for you that you are preggers :hugs:
> 
> However, there is next month and June 2012 babies are better than may ones hehehe!!!
> 
> I am cramping really bad, and have lower back ache :( but at least I know I can take ibuprofen as well as paracetamol so I have! Nothing a cup of tea and a biscuit won't solve...!
> 
> I brought 2 CB digi's off Amazon for £7 inc delivery today ready for next month. Really cheap! Have a look if you're going to stock up. Their FRER's ar good value too - think i paid just over £6 for a twin pack.
> 
> Not buying any ic hpt as not trusting them now :growlmad: Just going to stick with FRER's and the digi's to confirm.
> 
> DH only wants to :sex: around ovulation too. He reckons i'm getting too worked up...
> 
> I will subscribe to FF for 1 month though, so will still chart. Although didn't temp this morning which is now annoying as the :witch: is here!Click to expand...

Hey hun yeah its Naomi! :flow:
Yeah I got mine form Amazon too, managed to get through 4 ics, 2 frers and a cb digi this month. Like you I'm not gonna get any more ics.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well the :witch: has well and truly reared her ugly head today :cry:
> 
> I am ok, just completely peed off with the tests I have had faint lines on. Were they false positives? Were they just evaps? Just don't know, except for i do know that it was too good to be true.
> 
> All I know is I'm back to cd1 again :(
> 
> Onwards and upwards to the next month - glad I ordered more opk's on tuesday.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your encouragement!
> 
> :hugs: xxxx
> 
> I won't be leaving this thread tho, need to know how you are doing!

Bells, don't know how I missed this post! :dohh: I'm so sorry the :witch: caught you!:hugs: will you try anything different this next cycle?

AFM, I've had either implantation bleeding, or AF is rearing her head 5 days early! I'll keep you posted..


----------



## TryinFor1

Think positive, be positive, PEE positive!


----------



## blueeyedauby

I could use a buddy! Got my AF today after being a week late. Also got the results from the blood test yesterday, like I didn't know the answer already. We have been ttc #1 for 6 months. Going into 7th cycle.


----------



## Bells81

blueeyedauby said:


> I could use a buddy! Got my AF today after being a week late. Also got the results from the blood test yesterday, like I didn't know the answer already. We have been ttc #1 for 6 months. Going into 7th cycle.

:hi: Blue and welcome! All the ladies in this thread are so supportive :)

so does that make you cd1 on the 1st september? I'm in the UK so it says you posted at 04:51am!

How long are your cycles normally and do you do anything to try and catch that eggy? I will be opk'ing and charting again this month and thinking aboutb starting soy tomorrow - cd3. I knbow I ov around cd17 but i'm just impatient :dohh: :wacko:

Helen xx


----------



## Bells81

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Bells81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well the :witch: has well and truly reared her ugly head today :cry:
> 
> I am ok, just completely peed off with the tests I have had faint lines on. Were they false positives? Were they just evaps? Just don't know, except for i do know that it was too good to be true.
> 
> All I know is I'm back to cd1 again :(
> 
> Onwards and upwards to the next month - glad I ordered more opk's on tuesday.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your encouragement!
> 
> :hugs: xxxx
> 
> I won't be leaving this thread tho, need to know how you are doing!
> 
> Bells, don't know how I missed this post! :dohh: I'm so sorry the :witch: caught you!:hugs: will you try anything different this next cycle?
> 
> AFM, I've had either implantation bleeding, or AF is rearing her head 5 days early! I'll keep you posted..Click to expand...

Thanks Florida :hugs:

I know I ovulated or the :witch: wouldn't have shown, and she arrived exactly when i thought she would too. I am thinking about starting soy tomorrow on cd3 just to see if i can bring ovulation forward a day or too and to see if it makes a difference to me feeling when i do ovulate!

DH only really wants to :sex: around ovulation - I think it toks his toll on him last month! I just wonder whether we baby danced too much last month? But then i stil think it was chemical due to all the bfp's I had. And I had terrible cramping and lower back ache yesterday and I was a bit clotty too (sorry if tmi).

Hey ho, nothing I can do about it except try again!

Subscribed to FF for 3 months as it was very useful last month! Hopefully my temps won't be so erratic too.

Other than that, will continue to take folic acid and vitamin D and eat healthy (after i've just eaten a macdonalds breakfast with my boys!!!)

How about you - anymore bleeding or has it gone? I am sooooooo hoping it was IB for you! Lots of :dust: being sent from the UK to you :hugs:

keep us posted :)

xx


----------



## Bells81

disneybelle25 said:


> hey bells, so sorry hun :hugs:
> I too am out, af hasn't showed yet but a bfn on the clearblue digi was clear enough for me. looking to get stocked up on ov sticks and bits and pieces ready for after af has finished

Naomi, how you doing?

Hoping the :witch: hasn't shown full force?

:hugs:


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Well I dont know what is going on.. after the low on my CBFM yesterday I have no idea what to think. I will be BD every other to every couple days just in case! Testing September 11!

I have a feeling you will get you bfp :flower:

You've been doing everything you can and been sooooooo good about it all too. I really do have my fingers crossed for you.

How is your cbfm doing? I was reading last night that some women will get highs for a while then a peak, then highs for a few days and then a peak again so keep going with it.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Bells81 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bells81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well the :witch: has well and truly reared her ugly head today :cry:
> 
> I am ok, just completely peed off with the tests I have had faint lines on. Were they false positives? Were they just evaps? Just don't know, except for i do know that it was too good to be true.
> 
> All I know is I'm back to cd1 again :(
> 
> Onwards and upwards to the next month - glad I ordered more opk's on tuesday.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your encouragement!
> 
> :hugs: xxxx
> 
> I won't be leaving this thread tho, need to know how you are doing!
> 
> Bells, don't know how I missed this post! :dohh: I'm so sorry the :witch: caught you!:hugs: will you try anything different this next cycle?
> 
> AFM, I've had either implantation bleeding, or AF is rearing her head 5 days early! I'll keep you posted..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Florida :hugs:
> 
> I know I ovulated or the :witch: wouldn't have shown, and she arrived exactly when i thought she would too. I am thinking about starting soy tomorrow on cd3 just to see if i can bring ovulation forward a day or too and to see if it makes a difference to me feeling when i do ovulate!
> 
> DH only really wants to :sex: around ovulation - I think it toks his toll on him last month! I just wonder whether we baby danced too much last month? But then i stil think it was chemical due to all the bfp's I had. And I had terrible cramping and lower back ache yesterday and I was a bit clotty too (sorry if tmi).
> 
> Hey ho, nothing I can do about it except try again!
> 
> Subscribed to FF for 3 months as it was very useful last month! Hopefully my temps won't be so erratic too.
> 
> Other than that, will continue to take folic acid and vitamin D and eat healthy (after i've just eaten a macdonalds breakfast with my boys!!!)
> 
> How about you - anymore bleeding or has it gone? I am sooooooo hoping it was IB for you! Lots of :dust: being sent from the UK to you :hugs:
> 
> keep us posted :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I feel like the Soy made me O stronger, if this cycle doesn't work, ill probably do the Soy again..

Welcome Blueeyedauby! :hi:

AFM, I wore a tampon overnight to monitor bleeding.. its 100% stopped & what was on the tampon just looked like brown tinged cream... (sry for the tmi)... I had a small temp rise this morning..


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all
Thanks Helen, unfortunately she is arriving now, will be cd1 tomorrow I reckon as it is only vv light at the moment but definitely here.
I am throwing everything I have got into it this month we have got cb digi ov tests, 20 of them, pre conception vitamins on the way, conceive+ (plus a tube to squirt it up there lol :blush:) and we are doing SMEP. Will give it this much energy until February when I would have been due and then slow down I think, not sure I can keep that up for too long!


----------



## TryinFor1

Florida I think you are gonna get your :bfp: !!!!!!!!



Bells81 said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Well I dont know what is going on.. after the low on my CBFM yesterday I have no idea what to think. I will be BD every other to every couple days just in case! Testing September 11!
> 
> I have a feeling you will get you bfp :flower:
> 
> You've been doing everything you can and been sooooooo good about it all too. I really do have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> How is your cbfm doing? I was reading last night that some women will get highs for a while then a peak, then highs for a few days and then a peak again so keep going with it.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you. I really hope I do! The only thing I havent been good with lately is my vitamins. Whoops! I havent taken in the last two days only though. I will continue taking them tonight though. Thank you for the luck! I can use all I can get!

As for my monitor, I actually had to shut it down because it asked for its 20th stick. It doesnt work again after 20 sticks till next cycle. I got 8 days of highs and then a low on the 20th day. I kind of feel like I ovulated though. I am very calm and have no urge to POAS and I really wish it is because my body is telling my mind "its ok mind, dont test. we already ovulated!" but I am still gonna test with an OPK everyday till 9/11 just in case I didnt ovulate I dont want to miss my surge!

How are you doing? xx


----------



## blueeyedauby

Bells81 said:


> blueeyedauby said:
> 
> 
> I could use a buddy! Got my AF today after being a week late. Also got the results from the blood test yesterday, like I didn't know the answer already. We have been ttc #1 for 6 months. Going into 7th cycle.
> 
> :hi: Blue and welcome! All the ladies in this thread are so supportive :)
> 
> so does that make you cd1 on the 1st september? I'm in the UK so it says you posted at 04:51am!
> 
> How long are your cycles normally and do you do anything to try and catch that eggy? I will be opk'ing and charting again this month and thinking aboutb starting soy tomorrow - cd3. I knbow I ov around cd17 but i'm just impatient :dohh: :wacko:
> 
> Helen xxClick to expand...

I am CD1 on Sept 1. I normally have 28 day cycle. Charting BBT is all we are doing right now. Whats the deal with the soy? I have seen it on a few people's posts. Thanks for replying!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

BFP, Evap or line eye..? :shrug:


----------



## TryinFor1

I definitely see a second line Ysa!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:dohh: those pics were of the back side of the test :dohh:

Here is the front, and back in its casing..


----------



## TryinFor1

Im so jealous!! Congrats girl!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thank you, very nervous tho.. xx


----------



## Bells81

Wow florida you've got your :bfp: :hugs: !!!!

Congratulations chicken! How amazing!!

Here's to the start of us all getting :bfp: this month :)

xxx


----------



## Bells81

Rachael and Naomi how you two doing?

Sorry the :witch: has arrived Naomi :( :hugs:

I brought my soy today, going to start it tonight before bed. Hopefully this may help me notice when I ovulate and maybe bring it forward by a couple of days?! Talk about impatient!!!

Thought I would start with 80mg but not sure what to up it by each day?

Im thinking the following:

cd3 - 80mg
cd4 - 120mg
cd5 - 160mg
cd6 - 200mg
cd 7 - 200mg

or do you guys think this is too much?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

looks like my "BFP" may have been an evap.. I tested this morning & it was a BFN.. :shrug:

I'm testing again Wednesday..


----------



## Bells81

your frer looks pretty positive to me! Did it come up within the time frame and when did you take the picture?

And all your symptoms fit too!


----------



## TryinFor1

Bells81 said:


> Rachael and Naomi how you two doing?
> 
> Sorry the :witch: has arrived Naomi :( :hugs:
> 
> I brought my soy today, going to start it tonight before bed. Hopefully this may help me notice when I ovulate and maybe bring it forward by a couple of days?! Talk about impatient!!!
> 
> Thought I would start with 80mg but not sure what to up it by each day?
> 
> Im thinking the following:
> 
> cd3 - 80mg
> cd4 - 120mg
> cd5 - 160mg
> cd6 - 200mg
> cd 7 - 200mg
> 
> or do you guys think this is too much?

I do think this is too much just because you have never been on this before. Didnt you say your cycles were pretty regular? Most regular women really shouldnt take soy because it could potentially irregulate their cycles. I would say stop at 120 just for this cycle. Or take 120mg everyday. It is like how women start out on 50mg of clomid.. but since the pills are in 40mg you would have to start at either 80 or 120. I did 80 all five days and it did NOTHING. But I would think that 200, just for this starting cycle, is way too much. I know someone who got their :bfp: and she took 120mg everyday for the five days and it moved her ovulation up continuously for cd24 to cd17 (when I say continuously I mean she used it for like three cycles. 


And to answer your question I am fine. Just hanging out. I keep getting some ovary pain/twinges and a lot of CM. I dont know what that means :shrug: So just chillin till I either get another positive OPK meaning I never ovulated or a positive HPT. Kind of sucks. Lol


----------



## Bells81

Hi Rachael,

Thanks for replying. I have been doing a bit more research about soy and regular cycles and most women take 80mg - 120mg purely for stronger eggs, which is what I want to try it for.

I think I will stick with 80mg for cd 4 and 5 and then 120mg for cd6 and 7 just to see what happens this cycle.

sticking to my folic acid and vitamin D supplements and that is it. 

Lots of cm sounds promising - I have read from many women on here who have had bfp's that theirs has been quite yellowy in colour and there is lots of it too :) have you thought about trying the cb digi opk's? 

I do feel for you as my first 3 cycles of the year (well, starting from when af visited on xmas eve!) were 50+ days long. It was horrible. I knew we were going to start trying around this time and wanted to track my cycles so I had a rough idea of how long they would be, but nope, wasn't going to work like that! But eventually they seemed to get shorter each month by 5 days averaging out at about 30d, but even now, they could be early by two, or as I had in July, late by one week!

It is tough being a women! If only men _really_ knew!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I took Soy CD2-6, 120, 120, 160, 160, 200.. I felt my O, andhad O symptoms that I've never had before.. personally, I think your plan is okay.. a friend of mine had very regular, 24 day cycles and took the same dosage I did & got her bfp within 3 months. :shrug:


----------



## Bells81

Hello all,

It's all gone quiet over here, so just thought I would see how all you all are?

Me, i'm cd7 and just finished my first soy cycle. In the end I did, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg.

Now it's just a :sex: and waiting game.

xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey Bells.. I'm on CD3 & just started Soy today, doing 200mg all 5 days xx


----------



## TryinFor1

cd39

and I have freaking no idea what is going on.


----------



## Bells81

Florida, i'm sorry you didn't get your bfp :( you're symptoms were soooooo promising.
But hopefully this will be our month :) fingers crossed.

Rachael - didn't you ovulate on cd39 last cycle? Any signs that you may be ovulating? Hopefully soon? I can't imagine how frustrated you must be :hug: Maybe try agnus cactus next cycle to try and regulate it? I don't remember you saying you tried it this cycle, but I could be wrong! I seem to have baby brain at the mo and i'm not preggers....Hmmmmmm!

Glad you two are as ok as can be. I wonder how Naomi (Disney is?)

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

No actually.. I am so so so stupid. Last cycle was only 33 days. I ovulated cd26. Dont ask me how I forgot I bled between my wb and last af.. I just did. I actually think I made things worse by taking soy and the other supplements I did. I stopped them all and wont be taking them if I start onto another cycle before I get my bfp.

I used my monitor which turned low on August 30. I actually had some spotting last week towards the end of my highs and to be honest I am praying I ovulated then but I dont believe that I did. I dont know if I put that on this thread.. I am sure I did though. I dont feel like checking. LOL!

How are you doing?


----------



## Bells81

I am guessing it won't hurt to do a cycle taking nothing - although if your taking Pre-natals, it's probably worth sticking with them.

I think you did mention the spotting :) I am praying for you that it will all come good for you. I think you said you may test the 11th? Could be wrong, might have been someone else!

Me, af left on the 5th so my cycle was only 5d - nor ally it's 7d, so that was a welcome relief! Had m delivery of op.'s, digi hpt and FRER's on Monday from amazon. Although i really want to hold off doing a hpt until af is late. Can't go through seeing BFP again and then having af turn up. Not going to use ic's at all - nasty things! Just a waiting game now. Still temping and they are much more consistent this
Month. Last month was my first at temping tho. Dh said he only wanted to bd around ovulation so I wouldn't get worked up/stressed and now he wants to Dtd and I can't be arsed! It's just all so routine! We Dtd so Much last month and we still didnt get pregnant (despite 6 BFP)! Just don't really know what to do! 

Well I'm off to catch some sleep, it's 11:34 at night in the UK. I'm
Normally asleep by 10:30pm! 

Keep me posted and I will check in tomorrow xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

I shall!

My opks seem to be getting darker.. but that could be anything. Will test again tomorrow and hopefully it will be even more positive. I am testing the 11 with a HPT anyway, just in case.


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all sorry its been a while since I posted. Been feeling really low with af showing her face this month... was so convinced the signs were good and i was pregnant and to then find i wasn't was really hard, plus af was the heaviest it has ever been making it even harder.
so still feeling low but trying to pick myself up as its cd8 tomorrow and we will start smepping - although adam is away for some of this week so not sure how that is going to work, he will hopefully be back before I ov! Got cb ovulation tests for this month, conceive+ and softcups, determined or what!
Sorry you didnt get your bfp Florida, I really feel for you.
Bells and Florida here is hoping this is our month


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Disney.. sorry you've been so down, all this TTC stuff truly gets to you after a while.. :hugs:

I'm only a day behind you, when do you usually O?


----------



## disneybelle25

Not sure to be honest but last month was right when the ticker predicted on cd15 so fingers crossed!


----------



## Bells81

:hi:

Well cd11 and nothing to report. Negative opk's, some watery cm today but that's about it :(

My chart was looking really good, temps were roughly the same until thursday when I had a dip, then a massive rise, it then started to come back down to normal range yesterday and then shot back up to it's highest it's been this cycle this morning. FF thought I had ovulated on cd8 making me 3dpo today, but changed it's mind when I said I had some watery cm today. Hope I didn't ov on cd8 as that was (well and this morning) the only days we have :sex: !!! Finding it all a bit tedious this month and not really enjoying th whole ttc. Feeling a bit crappy about it all and really don't want to be. I'm pretty tired and have had a busy weekend so I think that has contributed to my crappy mood! 

Can I ask a question? When I said I had watery cm, it still had some cm that was sort of like lotion? Not creamy, but clear with some lotion type cm in with it. I only noticed this when I checked my cervix to see what my cm was like. What would you ladies class this type of cm as according to FF - creamy/sticky/watery? Defo not ewcm as when I produce this, it normally feels like af has arrived as I have quite a lot of it and when I wipe, the tissue kind of glides off as there s no friction!!!! :wacko: - sorry if tmi...

To me, this part of the cycle is worse than the 2ww!

How is everyone else?

xx


----------



## Bells81

So cd12 and i have lots of ewcm! Sorry if tmi...

Had very light cramps at lunchtime today so hopefully the start of ovulation maybe? And they were kind of one-sided - to the left. I also had aotherv temp dip this morning - the lowest it has been so will it will be interesting to see what it does over the next few days. Still -ve on the opk's although I am getting a slight line. Last month I hade a fad-in fade-out pattern and got my +ve on cd15. Just hoping the soy hasn't interferred this cycle. I already feel this isn't my month because i'm not feeling very positive and i'm in a 'can't be bothered' kind of mood about the whole thing. Last month i was really rearing to go and quite upbeat about it all. Perhaps because of my possible chemical last cycle is why I am feeling this way.

Hope you are all ok?

xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

are you using OPK's?


----------



## disneybelle25

know how you feel bells, I was so positive last month and just have that blah feeling this month. You never know that might be the ticket to surprising us with a bfp, u never know! im on cd9 and we started smep on cd7 rather than 8 as adam is away for a couple of nights so we wanted to still be able to bd every other day until ov!
being back at work is helping my mind to stay busy so hopefully this month will fly by


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm right with you guys ladies.. I feel like whatever happens this cycle happens.. I did take my Soy CD3-7, I'm now done & don't feel up to the idea of :sex: or prenatals or any of it. It's such an emotional roller coaster


----------



## Bells81

Florida - i am using opk's and another negative tonight: blah 

And boy does it play with your emotions. I have two beautiful boys and I am very lucky and blessed to have them but I just don't feel like my family is complete. 

Glad i'm not the only one feeling like this, and wish we all weren't but its lovely that I can share and go through all this with you.


----------



## Bells81

So cd14, have had fertile cm last few days and today :). Also been having lots of cramps especially on the lhs so i am assuming this is the down to the soy and I am hopefully ovulating soon?! I never feel ovulation! They kind o feel like early af cramps, the ones you get bedore she arrives in full force! Had a temp dip yesterday, the lowest so far and hen a massive rise this morning. No positive opk yet, but am going to do my first for today in a mo!

How's everyone doing?

Hope Rachael is ok, haven't heard from her for a while xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey Bells, yay for fertile cream! Last cycle I had major O apins, which I never had before & I put down to the Soy too..

Rachael is staying away from BnB for a while, think it's the stress.. She's on FB though.. I think she finally got her positive OPK, and has got a DR appt tomorrow to check and see if she's O'd


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol I love you guys for talking about me. I love that yall care.

Yes Ysa is right! I got an extremely positive OPK on sunday through monday as well as middle pains and some ewcm. I went to the obgyn yesterday and he took a progesterone test but I dont know the results yet. So not sure if I ovulated quite yet.

Even if I didnt he took me so very seriously. He didnt laugh or look at me stupidly or ask why or anything. I said I didnt want him to know because i was only 20 and didnt want to be judged and he said "well my parents had me at 20" lol. He was very very supportive. 

The good, no GREAT, news is that if I didnt ovulate a couple days ago, he gave me provera to jump start my period and I will be starting clomid 50mg cd3-7 next cycle. I pray that it is not even needed and I actually ovulated myself and just end up getting my :bfp: off of that but if not, I take such comfort in knowing that I am starting clomid. It is just the step I needed to chill the eff out about this entire thing. 

Yes, I stopped coming to BnB because it was consuming my life and I couldnt take the overwhelmingness of it all. I have decided to come back every few days since I now have a plan to update and see how everyone is doing but I will not be on here every second of every day again.

How are all you ladies doing? Well I hope!! Any :bfp: s I need to know about?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

glad to see 'ya back :hugs: and yay for a plan of action! :wohoo:


----------



## TryinFor1

Just wanted to update right quick that my DR called with my results and it showed no ovulation. :( 

Tis ok! On to provera and clomid!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you think maybe it was just too soon to detect Ovulation? Doesn't it take some women a few days for their hormones to jump up after O? IDK :shrug:

At least there's a plan B :thumbup:

Question, is this your PCP running these tests, or your OBGYN? Just wondering cause I have an appt tomorrow with my PCP and I wonder if they'd prescribe clomid if I begged them.. :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

They might! I bet my pcp would have prescribed it to me if I really wanted her to. But, no this is my OBGYN I have been going to for the last few years. I doubt he would have given it to me if I just started seeing him. 

I dont know if it was too soon. I cant imagine it would be.. I got the positive OPK very early sunday morning and the even more positive one on Monday morning but they started to fade Monday. I imagined I would have ovulated before yesterday afternoon. I mean, its alright. I just am gonna miss out this time if I really did ovulate which sucks but I think the Clomid is gonna help me tremendously. 

Also, I read online that you still wouldnt be getting middle pains after ovulation and I have been getting them for the last week. So I think my body is just trying really hard to ovulate and failing.


----------



## Bells81

Hi Rachael!

Glad to hear you are ok and I totally understand where you are coming from re: coming on her not so much anymore. And of course we wouldn't stop thinking of you - you've been a fab support to us all :)

Well cd15 today and no +ve opk :( i got my very strong +ve on cd15 last month so was getting my hopes up, but there is only a really faint line. Just annoyed now. I am stil having really strong cramps and back ache - just like af pains. My temp really dipped this morning too. It all started so well and then over the last week my temps have just been eratic and I haven't done anything different except for taking the soy.

All I can think is babies at the moment. One of my colleagues is 20w today and the other told me she is now NTNP. I bet she gets preggers before me. And then my boss will probably think i've just done it to copy them! It really is such an emotional roller coaster with no end in sight. At least the two girls at work know I am trying and they are both very supportive. 

I really don't think it is my month this month purely for the fact that my heart still isn't in it. You try everything you can and you just end up with dissapointment. I think next month I will justgo with the flo, and bd every other day from start to finish and thats it. No temping, charting, opk'ing or soy.

Fingers crossed for us all and lots of :dust: and :hugs:

Naomi - if you are reading, how's you and hope you are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:(

Well I'm glad you're able to move forward from this horrible cycle you've been dealing with! I had a 77 day cycle a few months ago and was ready to pull my hair out :wacko: my DR finally prescribed me Provera & then I got AF like 7 days after stopping it :thumbup:


----------



## Bells81

Sorry you didn't ovulate but at least their is a plan B and you can start afresh yay!


----------



## TryinFor1

Dont feel down Bells! You will ovulate soon! You said you tried soy? do you normally have a pretty regular cycle?


----------



## TryinFor1

Bells81 said:


> Sorry you didn't ovulate but at least their is a plan B and you can start afresh yay!

If this is to me, thanks! I am kinda upset I didnt ovulate cause if you would have seen this OPK you would be like WTF. It made the control line look sad! lol. But it is alright!

I really think Clomid is gonna do wonders for me and it relaxes me so much more! Which obviously helps. lol


----------



## Bells81

That was aimed at you Rachael, I forgot to quote it :dohh:

I had 3 regular cycles before we started ttc but they we irregular before that. Then month 2 was an irregular cycle again and last month seemed to be back on track. 

I never feel ovulation so took low doses of soy to bring on stronger ovulation. I read a lot of pro's and con's but thought what the heck anyway. I think that is why I am having such strong cramps, especially over the last few days (and right now!)

If I have another 30d cycle this month (like last month) then I will be due af on the 1st october. I am not going to test until then - thats if the :witch: doesn't show. I am sure I had a chemical last month. Looking at all the pictures of my tests, there were definitely lines. That's why I won't test early this month, so not to get my hopes up.

xxx


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all keeping well?

Well cd19 today and i'm still waiting for my +ve opk...they are getting darker so hoping it will be soon. Just changed my ticker to a 35d cyce as that was what my July cycle ended up being so wondering if this could be the same! Still :sex: daily and hubby is happy to oblige, so at least there will hopefully be some :spermy: ready and waiting! In the words of Dory from Finding Nemo 'Just keep swimming, just keep swimming'! No more cramping but still getting days of fertile cm so it's still a waiting game for me. 

My temps are slowly getting back into the normal range again so hopefully when I do ovulate I will be able to see a clear pattern on my chart even if I don't get a positive opk.

I've decided that if I don't get my bfp in October then I am going to use the cb smileys :) and concieve plus to help us along the way and stay STRESS free!

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey bells!

I am doing quite well! I only have three more days of Provera and I am hoping that AF will show by the end of the week so I can get started on Clomid. Cant wait!

I decided to ditch all testing this next cycle and just DTD every other day from cdwheneverAFisgone to cd21. I am getting my bloods drawn on cd21 to see if I ovulated. I just really hope that I do! We will be using conceive plus and softcups on cd10-21. So hopefully that will help us out!

Other than DTD every other day, conceive plus, softcups, and clomid, I am gonna chill the EFF OUT this next cycle! No OPK testing, no attempting to temp, NOTHING. At least until cd21 when I find out if I ovulated or not. I think the relaxing and not freaking out will help me immensely!

I just have a wonderful feeling that I WILL have my :bfp: before christmas and that makes me soo happy! 

How are you all coming along?


----------



## Bells81

Rachael, you sound so positive and upbeat - it's really lovely to hear! 

I can't imagine how you must have felt getting to cd39 and still not ovulating - cd19 and not ovulating is bad enough. But I'm just taking each day as it comes, trying not to read every thread on here and stressing and worrying etc. It has defo worked! But it would be nice to see that +ve opk so I know I will probably ovulate. In the UK we have to have been ttc for 1yr before any type of fertility treatment is given :(

But if it gets to 1yr, then I will probably forget it - yes it would be lovely to have a 3rd child, and my family doesn't feel complete yet, but I am so lucky with the two boys I have. 

So my fingers are crossed that the :witch: shows for you later on this week - the one and only time I will wish her to come for you!!! And then you can _really_ get started!

xx


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies!

Well it's cd23 for me today and I have finally got my +ve opk and smiley face on the cb digi!!! Woop woop!

Was starting to give up hope, but nope! Looking forward to this weekend :winkwink:

Would you ladies just bd once each day or twice? What is best for the little :spermy:

I might just go buy some concieve plus too - can't hurt to try as well! I am guessing I will ovulate sunday - last month I ovulated 2 days after my +ve opk, so if thats the case, the :witch: will be due on the 8th October (13d lp), so I am going to hold out for the 9th. After last months chemical, not going through the heartbreak of testing early again.

Lots of love to you guys and fingers crossed :hugs: and :dust: 

xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey Bells, I should be O'ing Sunday as well.. Just waiting for my +.. I think once a day would be enough, I think if you do it twice a day, you may not give your hubby's :spermy: enough time to 'replenish' themselves.. Not sure if 'replenish' is the right word, lol


----------



## TryinFor1

Just waiting for AF to show.

I have been getting AF type cramps and am being kinda bitchy today so I hope that means she is coming. Also pretty bloated and I would love to stop feeling like this. Lol


----------



## Bells81

Thanks Florida! I was thinking just once daily too - going to make sure I put a cushion under my bottom to raise my hips and keep my legs up the wall/head board for half an hour afterwards!

And as for 'replenish'...I would have used that word too!

So hopefully we will be ovulating the same time. Be fab to go through the 2ww with you as we've all been though so much together. I think Naomi (disney) is in her 2ww now. I hope we all get our :bfp: this month. And for this one time only, I hope that the :witch: arrives for Rachael so she can start her Clomid!

Feeling quite upbeat now, so need to maintain this positivity so I can pee a positive haha :wacko:

xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I just had some EWCM (a hold glob of it), sorry for the TMI! so I should definitely O this weekend.. FXed


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all! Its te dreaded 2ww for me so trying to keep busy and poas too early!! Hope u are all well!


----------



## Bells81

I'm really nervous for us all now! OMG! Got that butterfly feeling in my lower abdomen! Eeeeek!

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

I just feel really bloated and crampy and gross.. I hope this passes soon. 

:) Thanks for the encouragement! Keep fx for me and I will do the same for all of you guys!


----------



## TryinFor1

Still no AF.


And I dont know if you ladies remember Lemondrops, but she is currently miscarrying. Maybe say a little prayer for her and her loss.


----------



## disneybelle25

O no, poor lemondrops, i know how awful that is. Please send her my love and ill say a prayer for her


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Still no AF.
> 
> 
> And I dont know if you ladies remember Lemondrops, but she is currently miscarrying. Maybe say a little prayer for her and her loss.

Hey Hunny,

What will be the next plan if af doesn't arrive, or do you just have to wait it out? Can they give you another trigger shot. I have no idea how you are feeling but I hope that by sounding off to us we can help you get whatever frustrations you may have out, and you can start to feel a little better :hugs:

And I am so sorry for Lemondrops and my thoughts are with her and her partner. She is in my prayers. I am, sure she will have the strength to come through this as heartbreaking as it is. Although it's hard to look at it this way, things do happen for a reason, and I hope she has lots of people around her for support.

:hugs: to you girls, and I hope this doesn't dampen everyone's positivity xxxxxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

AF SHOWED YESTERDAY!!

:happydance:

I was spotting the night after I typed no AF she showed at midnight that night! So I am on cd2 and gonna start clomid tomorrow!

Also, Lemondrops PM me again.. she said that her HCG level was way up, a 32000 and they expected it to be 7000. She said 32000 is right in line with how many weeks she is supposed to be. They are doing another ultrasound Friday to see if the bean was just hiding!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ladies that is hopefully wonderful news for lemondrops!!
I would like to announce i got my bfp this evening!!! Photo is on my journal!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bells81

disneybelle25 said:


> Ladies that is hopefully wonderful news for lemondrops!!
> I would like to announce i got my bfp this evening!!! Photo is on my journal!!

Yay bloody yay!!! Woohoo!!!

Many congratulations to you! How excting! Don't leave us just yet tho! Keep us updated!

Any what lovely news about Lemondrops!

And Rachael, hooray for af! 

Me, cd27, still not cross hairs on fertility friend :(

Had a temp drop day after my positive opk, followed by 2 days of temp rises, and then this morning it dipped again.

I really dont know what I happening with me or my body. I don't know where I am at. my opk's and smileys are negative - defo on the fade-out pattern. I can only assume this isn't my month :(

Don't even have the energy to Dtd! Even dh doesn't. Ah well just going to have to wait and see.....

Much love to you ladies 

Xxxxx


----------



## Bells81

How's everyone doing?

Me, not so good Feeling really down in the dumps today. FF still hasnt given me cross hairs yet and today I am cd29 grrrrr. I think I may have ovulated cd27, but just don't know. My cm is a creamy consistency and i've had 2 small temp rises since the dip on tuesday. My +ve opk was saturdat tho. Although I think i may have had one sunday but not 100% sure. We dtd anyway, had monday night off and dtd tuesday (cd27). If I did ovulate cd27 I do hope that was enough. Just getting really fed up with the same old dtd routine - even hubby is and wants a break from it.

Getting really frustrated now! I could quite easily :cry:

Thanks for listening

xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Sorry to hear this honey. :(

:hugs:

Chin up. Could your body just be reacting odd because of your chemical? Have you phoned a doctor or anything about it?



AS FOR MY UPDATE:

I started clomid last night and didnt have any unwanted side effects. I might have had a slight hot flash earlier but it didnt get too bad so I didnt really pay attention.

I am on cd4!! And af should be leaving any day now. She is light/spotty so I expect her to be gone soon. Then the BD begins!!

We are starting on cd6 or cd7 (havent decided) and then going on to cd21 when my bloods are due. I am actually getting them done cd22.

Anyway, please pray for me ladies that this works! not even if I get pg (but say a little extra prayer in case, lol) but just for me to ovulate. I feel like a huge failure because my body has not done ONCE what it is naturally supposed to do. Stupid birth control. I know that is what jacked me up. Actually, I am pretty sure it was the depo shot.

I am kinda dreading starting Bding. Lol. I love my husband and I love dtd with him but we havent stopped doing it in four months. AF was actually a really nice break! lol. I guess it is only every other day for a couple weeks so not that bad, I guess. Lol.


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies,

Update for you - just been to the loo and the :witch: has arrived :(

On a positive note, this has been a 29d cycle. Looking back at my chart, i must have ovulated on cd15. I had a huge temp drop, have noted ovulation pains but had a -ve opk. If so, then the soy brought my ovulation day forward by two days and I definitely felt crampy around then! FF just didn't recognise ovulation. But I had a +ve opk last friday....

So onto month no.4 and praying I will create my own lil' pumpkin. 

I will be using smiley face opk's twice daily from when the :witch: goes and temp as normal. In two minds weather to use the softcups - they kind of scare me!!! It's going to cost me a small fortune!

Fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## Bells81

Do you ladies think I should take the soy again?


----------



## TryinFor1

That is up to you hun. Congrats on getting AF! atleast that means that you did ovulate!! 

I love softcups! They really help!

As for me,

AF is gone now. Tomorrow is cd6 and the BD will begin! We are gonna use conceive plus and softcups cd10-20. And make sure we do it at least every other day. Cant wait to see if this clomid works for me!

As for the clomid, I dont really notice any side effects. I woke up drenched in sweat but I dont know if that was related. That never happens to me so not only was it weird but it was really really gross. Lol. No mood swings either.

I sure do hope I get my :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> That is up to you hun. Congrats on getting AF! atleast that means that you did ovulate!!
> 
> I love softcups! They really help!
> 
> As for me,
> 
> AF is gone now. Tomorrow is cd6 and the BD will begin! We are gonna use conceive plus and softcups cd10-20. And make sure we do it at least every other day. Cant wait to see if this clomid works for me!
> 
> As for the clomid, I dont really notice any side effects. I woke up drenched in sweat but I dont know if that was related. That never happens to me so not only was it weird but it was really really gross. Lol. No mood swings either.
> 
> I sure do hope I get my :bfp: this cycle!

I hope you get your bfp too! I hope I create my lil' pumpkin too!

Which concieve plus do you have - individual tubes or a multi-tube. I am going to get some, but not sure which. I am leaning towards the multi tube - if needs be I can get syringes from work to get it to where it needs to be :rofl: !!!!!

I have been researching the whole softcup thing too. I think I'm going to try them. I always have some of my dh precious cargo fall out afterward dtd so hopefully this will make it less messy and keep the little swimmers where they need to be!!!

I am going to try the soy again. It brought ovulation forward by 2 days, and I really did feel it. Just gutted that I didn't get a +ve opk to confirm, and cross hairs on FF. 

Here's to october!


----------



## TryinFor1

Yeah that sucks that it didnt catch your ovulation!

I used the conceive plus in the individual tubes. I like those the best personally. I had a tube of preseed and then lost the cap and then felt weird using it everytime cause I thought the stuff inside the tube was gonne be dirty.. so I dont think I will be returning to a tube. Lol 

I really really like softcups and 100% recommend them! I put them in a few minutes after we are done and when I stand up NO LEAKAGE! A lot of women say they think they are blocking their cervix and not helping but when no leakage comes out that means you got those little guys blocked in there with you. Lol. I still get some leakages because the softcup like situates itself with walking/standing/sitting etc. But I will put them in and wear them 7-10 hours. 

I REALLY HOPE HOPE I GET MY LITTLE PUMPKIN TOO!! I know for sure it will happen before christmas but I am so positive this cycle! I just really feel that relaxing and being with DH will help me. I hope that it happens this cycle though to be honest. If my bloods show on October 17 that I ovulated then I am testing October 24. Then I am gonna tell everyone Christmas so I can be into my second trimester. Or actually I will be in my second trimester December 26 so that would be perfect!


----------



## Bells81

Just ordered softcups and an 8pk of conceive plus off amazon.co.uk! You sold it too me :) - worth giving a try as I haven't tried them yet!

Feeling positive, just need to remain that way! Obviously i'm only cd1, but I cannot wait for the :witch: to leave to I can start again :)

So glad I have you wonderful ladies to go through this with and sound off to when I need too.

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

grr af isnt gone yet. She was this morning and I started spotting. Lol I was so excited for her to get here but now I want her gone so I can start trying!

And that is what we are here for Bells. :hugs:


----------



## Bells81

Just think, she is hanging around as she is doing her job very well - preparing your uterus by giving it a good clean, ready for you lil' pumpkin this month! Hopefully within the next day she would have finished doing what she is designed to do and that will be it for the next 9 months!

It's late here in the UK, so I'm off for some much needed Zzzzzzz - gotta take the 5yr old to his soccer training in the morning! DH is night fishing so I hope he is having a nice break from dtd!

xxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies. How is everyone?

Just giving an update. AF was gone by that night. We started BD on cd6 and will continue every other day until cd21. Today is cd11!! I cant wait to see if I ovulate! GAH I hope that I do! And I hope that it is soooon! Like within the next three to four days soon. Lol 

I know I said I would stay away from the OPKs but I couldnt help myself and started testing once a day on cd9. So far they have come back negative so that is good cause the Clomid might not be messing with them.

Other than that, just waiting for October 17. :)


----------



## Bells81

Hey,

Me, i'm cd7 today. Will start dtd tonight providing dh isn't too tired (or if fall asleep!).

My softcups and concieve plus arrived yesterday! My goodness the softcups look scary!!! But worth a try :)

I also recieved a 20pk of clearblue digi smileys too. I am going to go and buy my trusty opk's tomorrow and test twice daily with those, probably at 10am and 10pm. The ones i use defo give my +ve's but brought the smileys as a back up.

I also started taking some Pregnacare conception pre-natals on monday too and they seem to have changed my cm and i'm producing loads! Can't be a bad thing. 

So just need to get the dh to :sex: and pray for a miracale.

I'm so glad you are so upbeat and positive about things and i really have my fingers crossed for you, what with all your stupidly long cycles and messed up ovaries! You've been trying everything so it's now your turn to become a mum-to-be :)

:hugs:

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Bells81

How is everyone doing?

Me cd11 and waiting to ovulate. Negative opk's and smileys which is to be expected. Temps are ok, fluctuating a little but still working 'normal boundaries'.

Still feeling positive :) we are Dtd daily and having some fun in the process - it got quite tedious last month and got really fed up! 

Just need to keep calm and think positive. Not to stress or worry about babies! 

Xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

I am doing marvelous right now!!

I got a VERY VERY positive OPK yesterday morning, cd14 (!!) and I am pretty sure I actually OVULATED this morning!!!!

We dtd Saturday cd13, Sunday cd14, and gonna do it tonight again! Then next Monday I go get my bloods drawn to see my progesterone levels! Oh man I hope that they are really good! 

If all goes well, I am testing October 21 which would be 11dpo!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey bells :hi:

CD36, still no Ov.. made a DR appt for next Tuesday, going to get put on some Provera if nothing changes


----------



## Bells81

Hey Florida,

Sorry to hear of your long cycle :( :hugs:

Hopefully that will kick the :witch: up the backside and make her visit you so you can start afresh :)

Me, cd13 today. Opk's getting darker, so hoping will get a positive in the next few days. Gonna be :sex: everyday just to be sure!

Had my first go at using conceive plus and a softcup today! Very weird, but couldn't feel the cup at all and it definitely kept the little :sperm: where they needed to be! Thanks Rachael for the advice on that front! And sorry if tmi, but it was nice to feel 'clean' downstairs and not as if I had wet myself :rofl: !!!!

Rachael, how's you doing? Not long till your blood are taken eeeeeek! How is the tww for you any how? Hopefully I will be with you soon....

Xxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

I am glad that you liked the softcups!! A couple women I have seen say they wont even think about using them because they feel like they would block their cervix but if you put it in and no leakage comes out, where the heck do you think it all went? Lol. You know what I am saying?

And the tww is wonderful. Lol. I cant believe I am actually IN a tww.. or I am assuming I am. On cd15, I got severe ovulation pains for about an hour and then was cramping all day. Now, I kinda have some dull twinges every so often but pain is pretty much gone so I am like 95% sure that was it!! Of course since I dont temp, I am not 100% sure but I will be on Monday when I get my bloods taken!

I use FF to chart symptoms and CM and stuff like that (but not temping) and I changed my ovulation detection to the OPK thing. It gave me a solid line at cd15 (even though I know it is not precise since no temps) but it also said I had a high chance of conceiving based off when we dtd. SO I hope that we timed it all perfectly and that all I seriously needed to do was ovulate. 

Other than that, the tww is dreadful also. It is such a long wait. Lol. I am testing October 22!! 


I hope you ovulate very very soon! I am sure you will be in the tww wait with me in NO time!


----------



## Bells81

Yay! You sound so up beat an positive! I think this will be your month :)

I had a huge temp dip this morning so wondering if I am ovulating now. I woke hubby up and told him we needed to :sex: just in case!! After last month where FF didn't recognise ovulation, I know it was when I had my temp dip because the :witch: arrived on time, so going with my guy instinct and what happened last month. would have done it tonight 
anyway, but figured it was better this morning! So wearing my soft cup as we speak and 
used the conceive plus to help them swim up there!!! plus my cervix is high, soft and open so all the sign are good!

Did an opk this morning and it was -ve, will test at lunch and tonight too. But I didn't get a +ve opk till 1 week before the :witch: arrived last month, so not relying on them solely. 

I am having a few dull cramps/aches in my lower abdo now and a little back ache on my right hand side, so this could be ovulation?

Will just have to wait and see, and see what my temps do over the next few days...

Xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

You chart looks good!! I am keeping my FX for you!

I am so glad that you like the softcups! They are gonna help so much! Jump on DH and get to bed!

I am trying to stay positive but of course I will probably be a little gutted if I get a :bfn:. But, I am almost positive I ovulated. I am so excited to hear my progesterone results, I just hope they are good. That is why I am so happy and positive this cycle! Because I know that I actually have a chance at this!


----------



## Bells81

Little update...

I got a smiley face today on my cb digi opk! Woop woop!!

I have three softcups left so perfect timing or what! One for today, one for tomorrow and one for Monday haha! 

Xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

AHH get to bed girl!!!!

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Bells81

So had another smiley this morning and a very strong positive opk! Almost twice as dark as the control line! 

Just had another smiley now (it's 9:18pm) but the opk was negative. Shows you must do them twice daily so not to miss yor window so to speak!

Gonna finish watching UK's X Factor results show and then jump on hubby!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Ahh good luck!!!


----------



## Bells81

Rachael, Are you having your bloods drawn today? Might be thinking of someone else?

Me, I think I ovulated yesterday. My temp dipped aain yesterday and has shot right back up today. Had another smiley this morning tho! What do you think? Defo gonna Dtd today, only have one softcup left tho :( wish I had brought the bigger pack now!!! 

I just want my 2ww to be here!!! I go on holiday next week for a week, so that will hopefully keep my mind off ttc. But then I said that last time I went on holiday!

Have you heard from Florida? She has gone quiet one here :(

Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey bells, still here.. and I lurk.. Just not much to update with this never ending cycle.. I've got an appt for tomorrow and I'm going to ask my doctor for some Provera to bring AF on..


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes, I had my bloods drawn today!! I wont get the results until tomorrow but I hope they come back good!! Then, I am gonna be testing on Saturday. I feel like I might cave at 10dpo if my progesterone results come back good though! Lol. So we will see what happens. I am 7dpo today!!


Your chart definitely looks good!! I hope your temps stay up!! 

I have nothing to do to occupy my time. I am gonna hang out with an old friend today for a little while and I have a ton of homework so I will just focus on those things today. If they dont call my by like four in the afternoon tomorrow I am gonna give them a call and see if my results are in!!

I also hope my LP is sufficiently long enough. I am gonna be REALLY sad if I get af between now and 10dpo! 

Florida:

I am soo glad that you are finally off to the DR tomorrow!!


----------



## lemondrops

You guys were so lovely a few months ago. Mind if I rejoin you


----------



## Bells81

lemondrops said:


> You guys were so lovely a few months ago. Mind if I rejoin you

Hey flower, of course not. You were such a big support to us, so let us be the support you need right now, and for the future :hugs:

I am so sorry for your loss when it's something you want sooooo bad. My first pregnancy ended at 14 weeks after the baby was diagnosed with anencephaly. I was heartbroken. I wish I had found a forum like this to talk it through with women who had been in the same situation. That's what helped me the most, but none of my friends had ever been pregnant, let aone lost a child.

we're here for you and if you ever need to rant ot talk, please do.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Yes, I had my bloods drawn today!! I wont get the results until tomorrow but I hope they come back good!! Then, I am gonna be testing on Saturday. I feel like I might cave at 10dpo if my progesterone results come back good though! Lol. So we will see what happens. I am 7dpo today!!
> 
> 
> Your chart definitely looks good!! I hope your temps stay up!!
> 
> I have nothing to do to occupy my time. I am gonna hang out with an old friend today for a little while and I have a ton of homework so I will just focus on those things today. If they dont call my by like four in the afternoon tomorrow I am gonna give them a call and see if my results are in!!
> 
> I also hope my LP is sufficiently long enough. I am gonna be REALLY sad if I get af between now and 10dpo!
> 
> Florida:
> 
> I am soo glad that you are finally off to the DR tomorrow!!

You must let us know how your results are! I have high hopes for you this month. In fact, i'm feeling very positive for us!

My opk and smiley digi were both negative this evening thus confirming I probably have ovulated. My cervix position has changed and my cm is now sticky. So at least I have dtd at the right time :haha: Will persuade hubby tonight just to be on the safe side and then will look forward to a night off tomorrow :dohh:

I too hope my temps start to increase and stay up. In fact I hope to see a dip aound 7/8dpo and then a gentle climb again hehehe! That would be lovely!!!

xxx


----------



## Bells81

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hey bells, still here.. and I lurk.. Just not much to update with this never ending cycle.. I've got an appt for tomorrow and I'm going to ask my doctor for some Provera to bring AF on..

Hiya!

Glad you're ok. I am pleased you are going to the doctors and hopefully giving the :witch: a kick up the a$$, make her get on her broom and pay you a much wanted visit! And hopefully her only visit for 9 months!!!

Let us know how you get on 

xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Welcome back bridgette. I do hope you catch again soon. :hugs:


AFM, 


Ovulation!!!!! Results were 17.2!! Not the highest but my DR was pleased! Now just gotta get that :bfp:!!


----------



## Bells81

TryinFor1 said:


> Welcome back bridgette. I do hope you catch again soon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM,
> 
> 
> Ovulation!!!!! Results were 17.2!! Not the highest but my DR was pleased! Now just gotta get that :bfp:!!

Horray for ovulation! OMG, not long till testing time!!! How blooming exciting!

Afm, defo over my lh surge - opk's and smileys negative today.

I had a teeny tiny dip in my temps today. Was hoping for a rise and another rise tomorrow. I still think I ovulated sunday. Didn't have any ov pains, never do, but had loads of ewcm and my cervix was definitely ready and waiting!!! I would just love FF to give me crosshairs to confirm!

xxx


----------



## Bells81

something to make us all laugh...

I had a bit of an emotional meltdown in my kitchen earlier, tears and all! All because my cat jumped on the table and knocked his water bowl flying! It was like a pre-menstrual type of thing. Hubby just cuddled me and I soon got over it! He then came up to me 10 mns later and said 'I think you're pregnant'... guess we'll just have to wait and see! If I did ov on sunday I would be 2dpo today. Personally, I think it would be too soon to say my meltdown was due to pregnancy, but it was al a bit odd!

xxx


----------



## Bells81

FF gave me solid crosshairs this morning woop woop!

I am officially in the 2ww and 3dpo! I so hope we caught the egg. Done everything I can this month from Dtd daily, to using soft cups (and keepin them in for 12 hrs!), conceive plus and taking Pre-natals. Not to mention opk ic's, opk smileys, temping and charting!! And making sure I eat loads of fruit and veg and home cooked meals!

But not going to get too optimistic - can't get my hopes up and then have them taken away.

X x x


----------



## TryinFor1

I hope you caught it!!

I am testing tomorrow. I am so nervous.. I have a feeling I am out this month even though it is still early. But I do think we will catch it soon!

But I am only 9dpo so I still have a few days before I am completely out!


----------



## Bells81

ok, 5dpo and i am starting to get twitchy and impatient about this whole 2ww.

It hasn't helped that i've been looking at positive 5dpo hpt's on fertility friend.

Raghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## TryinFor1

I am 11dpo and got a bfn this morning.

Then I tested in the afternoon and got a faint line. I freaked out and jumped in my car and went to walmart to get a frer and it came back a bfn so I am pretty sure my first test was a bfevap. :( I really thought it was it. I was like speeding to walmart and jumping around the store, even the lady who checked me out was like "you seem happy, yay! Good luck!!!!" 

I am going out of town this weekend. I wasnt going to bring any HPT and just wait to see if AF showed and if she didnt to test Monday. But now with that faint line I am thinking what if it wasnt an evap? I dont want to not test in the morning and then do something that I shouldnt have if it actually was a faint bfp and the frer didnt read it. 

IDK. I am kinda stuck on what to do. :shrug:


----------



## Bells81

When I got my bfp in August, I got a positive on an ic before a FRER, so don't rule them out yet! I also tested when I was on holiday, I wasn't going to let it ruin my holiday, but also wanted to know as soon as so I didn't drink or do anything I shouldn't have. 

Maybe try one more in the morning...it's not going to hurt, although will play with your emotions! Some women don't even get positive FRER's until their af is late. Just stay clear of the cb digi's as when you see the words 'not pregnant', that takes all glimmer of hope away. Wait till you get a bfp and then do a digi! And you *will* get your bfp!

As for me, I have been trying not to symptom spot but I have noticed the following:

Felt a little nauseous this afternon (UK time). Didn't last long, but was enough for me to pull a funny face.
Have had a stuffy nose the last two days and my throat is still a little sore. But I feel fine in myself and do't feel like i'm getting sick.
Been peeing more than normal.
had a really horrible taste in mouth yesterday afternnon and most of today. Not metallic as some women say they get, but definitely not pleasant.
The other thing is my cm - i've had loads of it and its really creamy! My cervix was high, firm and closed. Not sure if that's a good thing or not, but they are the changes I have noticed.

Can't say i've had sore boobs, although I did brush against my nipples when putting my pyjamas on earlier and they were pretty sensitive!..

Maybe it's all in my head?


Good luck if you test in the morning - you won't need it tho! 

x x x x


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks, :hugs:

I hope so.. I will test again and update what happens as soon as I get back from the lakehouse. 

I hope it is a positive!

I do hope you also get a positive. When do you plan on testing? Your symptoms sound fab!


----------



## goodvibes2

back another month i am on cd3. I'm definitely trying softcups and preseed this month. 3rd cycle taking soy. finally o'd last month after who knows how long my periods were always wacky. I am also on my 2nd cycle taking my temps and opks. Hopefully this is my cycle :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

AF got me today. On to november.


----------



## Bells81

Hey Rachael, I'm sorry to hear the wicked witch arrived :( :hugs:

I am 8dpo and to be honest, I don't think it's my month either. I know it's still early, but I dont feel pregnant but I am quite irritable so think the witch is just round the corner. 

Plus my temp is up and down, still way above the coverline but it's not rising continuously which makes me think she isn't fat away.

X x x


----------



## Bells81

10dpo and a bfn this morning. My temp dipped the last two days bit went back up this morning. Clinging on to every last bit of hope, but I really don't think this is my month. Don't really have any symptoms and just have 'that feeling' iykwim...

I know 10dpo is still technically early, but I am not hopeful!

Hopefully November will be the month for us all and we will conceive our little fireworks! 

x x x


----------



## TryinFor1

When do you expect AF to show?


----------



## TryinFor1

Havent heard from anyone on here in a while.

Lemon? Bells? Florida? You guys still here?

Well, as for me, I am on cd11 and waiting to ovulate. I have been getting highs on my CBFM for a few days now and my OPKs have been getting darker by the day! I expect ovulation right on time this cycle! :happydance:

I am getting bloods drawn November 11 and if all goes well, testing November 16. that will only be 10dpo but my friend said she swears she sees me getting a bfp on November 16 so.. ok.. I will test that day. Lol. 

Hope we catch this cycle cause DH cousin just had a baby a week ago. I hate her and we have to spend thanksgiving with her and her newborn. It is gonna be so annoying and all about the baby 

"Oh, the baby took a shit!! Hurry get the camera!! The baby is shitting!!! Oh look, now she is throwing up! AWH how cute!"

That is what it is going to be like 100% down there. But if I have a little bean growing in my belly, that will make it so much easier to deal with!

BTW, I didnt mean to make that sound harsh but I dont like his family that much (or his cousin at all) and he is well aware of it. Maybe if they all werent stuck up bitches I would like them more. :shrug:


----------



## Bells81

Hi all,

Sorry been so quiet, trying not to get to obsessed this month!

We the witch got me sunday bang on time making me cd6 today. This month I am doing nothing. Just taking my Pre-natals and that is it. Will
Be smep'ing till cd14 and then will Dtd everyday till cd18 and then every other day. I know I ovulate around cd17, but could be as early as cd15 so need to cover those few days!

Hopefully chilling out might help this month! And it's reall nice not having to worry about taking my temperatures each morning!

Hope everyone is ok?

Much love xxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

I am kinda upset today..

I thought I was gonna get a peak on my monitor and a positive OPK today like last cycle, and it didnt happen.

Ovulation cramps are gone too.. I hope this doesnt mean I am not going to ovulate.. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

bells, sorry AF got you hun! :hugs:

tryin, hopefully your body is just trying to trick you or something, FXed you O soon!

AFM, last Clomid pill was last night.. I've been super weepy & sad feeling..:cry: :shrug: feeling a little better today though. OPKs arrive today.. :D


----------



## weeyaosi

Just need these 5-6 days to be over so the baby making can begin!


----------



## TryinFor1

1 dpo!

:happydance:

How you doing bells?


----------



## Bells81

Hey all,

Well I'm cd12 today and an emotional wreck. Don't know what is wrong with me. 

I did find out today that a friend of mine is expecting her fourth child. I so happy for her but it's still a kick in the teeth especially as she wasn't trying.

She split from her hubby in April, got together with her new fella in July, he called off his wedding in august to be wire her and she moved him into her home with her three children end of august and now they are pregnant!

I just can't be bothered this month with any of it. We've only Dtd once as I just feel it's pointless. Obviously we need to dtd to get pregnant!!! Hubby keeps saying it will happen but I'm just feeling so defeated and he really isn't being much of a support. Grrrrrrrr.

I'm not temping and did a random opk just out of curiosity but it was negative which I expected.

Hey ho. I will come out of this sorry state soon enough!

xxx


----------



## lemondrops

Last day of AF... I think??? It's been weird since it's the first AF following MC but we're hoping to start BDing in a few days.


----------



## TryinFor1

It was nice to see one of your posts Lemon. Was getting worried about you.

As for me, I am 7dpo today. I got my progesterone levels drawn at 3dpo and they were 23! A good high number, especially for 3dpo, and a good strong ovulation.

I am testing tomorrow at 8dpo which I know is hella early but my friend swears I will get a positive on November 16. I have enough ICs so I figure wth. Lol. 

How are you today bells? Your last post was a few days ago. Have you ovulated yet or anything?


----------



## TryinFor1

double posted. :dohh:


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been so quiet - trying to keep calm and not get bogged down too much this month so kind of taking a break from here. I don't mean to be rude especially as you ladies are so lovely but I just want to see if backing of the ttc stuff for one month works at all!

Well I haven't temped this month but I did do an opk Wednesday evening and got a positive smiley face and almost positive opk, and yesterday I had another smiley and a defo positive opk. Today both were negative. We have only Dtd cd13, cd15, cd17, cd18 and today, cd19 just to see if Dtd every other day makes a difference. We will Dtd tomorrow and then leave it a few days.

So I could be 1dpo today, or 1dpo could be tomorrow. Af is due 30th November but will wait to see if she show or not.

If it doesn't happen this month, I will try foe another month before heading to my doctors to see why we aren't getting pregnant especially as I fell pregnant so easily with my boys.

Fingers crossed for us all.

Xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

10dpo and a :bfn:



still early though.......right?


----------



## Bells81

Hey ladies,

How are we all?

Me? Not much to report! Af is due next wednesday, but as I don't know how many dpo I am, I'm not really sure if that is the correct day. I have a 12/13 LP and I think I ovulated later this month so that will change my af die date.

The good thin is, I won't be worrying about testing, or testing early as I will just wait and see.

I have been pretty gassy the last two days, and peeing more often but that could be due to the 2-3 cups of tea I've been drinking each day! Can't help it this time of year especially when it gets dark at 4:30 in the afternoon. Everyone just goes into hibernation!

Rachael, sorry the witch got you :( 3rd time lucky?! 

x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, 8DPO today, AF due Monday & this was my first Clomid Cycle.. When do you plan on testing Bells?


----------



## TryinFor1

Hoping the third time will be a charm! 

the only thing that sucks is DH is going to be out of town December 4-8 and I am due to ovulate December 5! I called my DR and asked them if I could take it cd2-6 instead of 3-7 to try to ovulate a little earlier. They said no, but IDC. Lol. That is what I am doing. They are not monitoring me with bloodwork this cycle either.

I got a followup pregnancy reading from gail since her first one was wrong and it was only a few dollars. She said that spirit sees I am being too stressful about timing things and dates and such and that I need to take a step back. She said that spirit says I WILL be pregnant before February 2012, but they she wont give me an exact month because I need to chill. Lol. 

So hoping it is this month!


----------



## Bells81

I am so tempted to have a reading!!!!

I have found it much better not stressing or actively ttc this month. Whether it works, we'll have to wait and see.

I have just put a few thing into fertility friend and set FF as using my opk as my primary fertility sign. FF has put me at 3dpo but like I said, I don't know how exact this is.

I think I will wait to see when/if af arrives and if no show by Saturday next week then I will test.

I only have digi tests at home so I won't even be tempted to test as not easing my digi's! So I won't buy any tests till next Friday :)

Fingers crossed for us all

:dust: and love xxxx


----------



## Bells81

Hi all,

So I'm about 9dpo today. Been really good and resisted testing! 

Part of me thinks I am pregnant purely for some of the signs and symptoms, but then I just keep thinking it's all in my head!

My cervix is really high, almost unreachable - it's firm and definitely closed which it wasn't for the last two cycles. Also producing lots of creamy/lotiony cm and this time las mo th I was starting to 'dry up' (sorry tmi!)

I've been pretty knackered but keep tossing as turnig at night and getting quite hot in te night despite the cold weather in the UK a the mo.

Felt really dizzy/light headed yesterday and felt nauseous with it but nothing today.

I did however, have cramping on Thursday evening. Not painful, but could feel it and slight stretching too. That would have been approx 7dpo and am hoping that was implantation.

Like I said, I can only wish for this, and I am not getting my hopes up.

If af doesn't arrive Wednesday, I will test.....

Let's hope she stays away....for us all.

how's everyone else?

x x x


----------



## TryinFor1

Alright.


I am cd6. My last day of clomid. Hopefully ovulation will happen before hubby has to go out of town next weekend. Gonna BD tomorrow, the 29th, and then the first-fourth. Hopefully there will be enough sperm in there to fertilize the egg even if ovulation doesnt happen for a couple days. He is leaving cd14. :( Boo!!

Fingers crossed for you bells!! I do hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Bells81

Well I'm out :cry:

Witch came a day early and boy am I gutted.

I jut feel like I can't do this anymore.

So ntnp didn't work!

Grrrrrrrr. Cd1 and onto another month.

xxxx


----------



## Bells81

On a positive note, my ticker is correct and doesn't need changing!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Sorry to hear that bells!

I am starting my OPKs today. I am kinda excited. Lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sorry to hear AF got you Bells :hugs: we're not far apart, I'm on CD4, starting Clomid tomorrow


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck Ysa!


----------



## Bells81

Hey Ladies!

Sorry i've not been in touch - been so hectic recently!

So not long to go before testing Rachael! Fingers crossed!

Me, i'm cd 10 today. I had a reading done by Gail...she reckons a bfp as late as feb 2012 and it will be a girl. If thats the case, I reckon I wont concieve till feb as the chinese gender prediction calendar is saying boys in dec and jan and then girls...

I did the calendar with my boys and they were both correct, and my three friends that have had children are all correct too!

So guess we'll just have to wait and see!

But feeling upbeat and positive and just going to go with the flow now and see what hapens. It would be lovely if I was to get my bfp this xmas tho!

x x x


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello Bells! :hi:

YUP!! Not long before testing!! I had some cramps last night and my gums bled today (heard that could be a symptom, lol) but other than that nothing.

Sadly, DH left the day before I ovulated too. We dtd twice saturday, once sunday, and he left sunday night, then I ovulated monday night. I am 6dpo today and testing on the 17th!! Hope it is positive!!! I feel good this cycle about not testing early. I also had a follow up reading from gail since my first one was wrong. It said that spirit thinks I am trying way too hard and that I will be pregnant before February 2012 but that they wont tell me a specific month because I need to chill out. Lol. She also said a boy, which goes against the calender. So I guess we will see!!

Cant believe christmas is coming up so quickly!! LOL. Where the hell did the time go!?!?


----------



## Bells81

:hi:

Just checking how everyone is doing? 

Me, think I ovulated today (cd17) - had some pinching on my left had side this morning, enough or me to hold that area.

Yesterday my cp was high, soft, open and I has loads of ewcm. Today is the same.

So my cycle is on track. Af is due on the 28th and my LP is anywhere between 12-14 days.

May test at 8dpo (23rd) but not sure. Dont want it to put a dampener on Xmas if it's negative. But what a lovely present it would be to give my hubby if I did get my BFP?!

:dust: to us all!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

WELL, I got a very faint positive on my test this morning but I forgot to look at the dang thing for three hours after I took it so I am actually calling it a bfn evap. There is definitely a second line there but I just cant tell if it has color or not. Gonna test with a frer with fmu tomorrow. PRAYING it is real and not a meanie evap!

Good luck bells!! When is af due?


----------



## Bells81

Wow! My fingers are crossed and I'm praying for you flower! You've been on such a journey that it's time for you to have your BFP xxx

Af is due 28th December eeeeeek.

We've Dtd on time, on cd11, 13, 15 and today (17). Thought we'd try the every other day approach. And cd17 was in the morning so the little swimmers would be where they should be (hopefully!) should ovulation have occurred today (which seems to be normal) we'll continue to Dtd every other day for a few more days just incase! 

I still think it will be a bfn this month, which I'm ok with. I'm going to try not symptom but it's easier said than done! 

Let us know how you get on tomorrow! 

Lots of :dust: to you!

x x x x x x x x x x x x
spot


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey Tryin, exciting about the faint bfp!! eeek!!

Bells, yay for the TWW! I'm 2dpo today, O'd CD17 also. FXed for you!


----------



## Bells81

Morning (from the UK anyhow!)

Bit random but I have just had my moonstone and Rose quartz fertility bracelet arrive in the post! Ok, it's arrived a day or two post ovulation but you never know, and if indent get my BFP this month then it's here ready for next month!

Just need to get it under the moonlight tonight and charge the moonstones :o)

Anything is worth a try!

It is such a beautiful piece of jewellery too! And the lady who made it has put a turtle charm on it, as turtles are known for fertility (to do with all the eggs they produce).

Rachael, my fingers are crossed for you!

Florida, lovey to hear you're ok :)

Let's hope we will all get our much wanted Xmas pressies! 


x xx


----------



## TryinFor1

It was a bfn on a frer. Freaking sucks. AF still isnt here and the frers are 25mui while the test I took yesterday was 10mui. I am hoping it is still too early but IDK. 

I will test again Sunday if she doesnt show tomorrow. 

FX for you bells and Florida! I hope you guys get your bfps!!


----------



## Bells81

Rachael - what's happening?!!!!

'a teensy bit pregnant?!' ?????!!!!!

Eeeeeeek!

I do hope so!!!!!

x x x x


----------



## TryinFor1

Bfppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bells81

Oh hunny, many congratulations to you!

And you were so worried about your oh being away around ov too! 

Shows those little swimmers know where to go and hang on for as long ad possible!

How exciting and what a lovely Xmas present for you!

I just hope there is some Xmas cheer fo Florida and I.....

Keep us posted on how you're doing x x x


----------



## Bells81

Look at your profile picture! How official is that?!

God I so hope I am there soon...

All my ttc are getting preggers....

One day hopefully. Never knew ttc would be this hard especially as my other two were conceived first time. Probably because I hit 30 this year!


Did you have any symptoms? 

x x x


----------



## TryinFor1

I have a few. My gums bleed sometimes when I brush my teeth, my belly button gets weird twitches, some af feeling type cramps, EXTREMELY tired, boobs are a little swollen and sore, and missed my period. That is about it! I dont feel pregnant. I certainly dont look pregnant. I cant wait to be rockin my bump!

You will get there soon Bells. I can feeeeeeeel it! It took me 8 months and 3 rounds of clomid to conceive my first!


----------



## Bells81

Ok Florida....you may have your BFP is see?!

Do tell more!!!!

How amazing!!!!!

x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, I was just coming to update! I'm 8DPO & pretty sure this is the start to my bfp. How's the TWW treating you Bells?

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1197.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1200.jpg


----------



## Bells81

Amazing pictures! The test line is so clear!

Congrats hunny! How lovely!

Keep me posted! 

Think this thread has almost run it's course now....hope to join you and rachael soon....

x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm sure you will Bells :hugs: Just a matter of time :hugs:


----------



## Bells81

Tww is Ok...6dpo (well now 7dpo as its just gone midnight in UK!)

Havehad a few light cramps on and off throughout the day since 1dpo, lots of lotiony cm and high soft closed cervix and that's about it. A few pains going from lower abdo to groin area too. No sore boobs (and been groping like mad to check!) and nipples normal! I do have clear skin except for one spot that has decided to come up today. Normally I get two or three a week before af....and i am due next thursday :cry: 

Not too hopeful...just gonna have to wait and see. I don't feel this is my month tho. If not, dh and I are gonna go to the dr's in the new year as it would have been 6months. It only took first time with my boys so it's frustrating his time around. I know here are women who have been trying longer so I am very grateful that I have two gorgeous children already.

Gonna start testing Friday at 8dpo. Have some ic's and frers at the ready.

Guess only time will tell! 

What symptoms have you had?

x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wasn't feeling very hopeful & then this! FXed v.v.very tightly for you!! :dust:

I've had ringing in my right ear for the last 2 days, it doesn't last, maybe a minute or two, twice a day. dull cramping last night before bed, extremely tender/full breasts & hot flashes, bloaty feeling.. But I didn't think anything of most of these because I'm on Progesterone suppositories & it can also cause lots of symptoms!


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to wish you both a h&h 9 months and to sy goodbye really.

I think this thread has run it's course and you two have ao many more q's over in first tri now.

Thank you so much for your support since august, it's been so lovely to have been able to share this journey with you. Who knows, maybe I'll see you over in first tri very soon.

I'll be stalking you both!

Much love to you,

Helen xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Bells, :hugs: I hope you can join us shortly. Honestly, I stay out of first tri. There is too much sadness & worrying going on. I do hope your BFP is just around the corner though! And I'm always here for you :hugs:


----------

